# Post an Old Music Video from "Back in the Day"



## Green Eyed Fairy

Our days, that is.....

Please allow me to go first 

David Bowie - Cat People (Putting Out Fire)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpdHMaccjw4


----------



## CleverBomb

This is the Day -- The The.

And while I'm thinking of The The, how about:
Uncertain Smile (with the epic Jools Holland piano solo at the end)


----------



## Dromond

It's A Sin - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Frankie Goes to Hollywood- Relax
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLGbXHc-Ce0

Tainted Love- Soft Cell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeJkbqjQvnk


----------



## Dromond

Rock You Like a Hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## firefly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpdZvewjwJs

Hope this works - should be *Huey Lewis And The News - Doing It All For My Baby * - I love the clothes, I love the story - it's more than a video, it's a short movie (7:25 min)!

---

Dromond: ahhh a German group :batting:


----------



## Dromond

There is a lot to love about German metal and industrial music. I'm quite the Rammstein fan.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mexican Radio- Wall of Voodoo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyCEexG9xjw


----------



## Dromond

Another one for firefly:

99 Luftballons - Nena


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chris DeBurgh- Don't Pay the Ferry Man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kNwvIEQsg0


Shakespeare's Sister - Stay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tosky-ZNbRw


----------



## Jon Blaze

OP said it was ok lol 

 Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Great pick Jon!! and welcome to the thread 


The only "age requirement" I have in this thread is for the videos- please keep them circa 1980s - perhaps early 90s 

Thank you for the posts so far!


But then again, I may be cheating with this one because it might be from the late 70s though I'm saying 1980 and that's the story I'm sticking to...

Sylvester- Do You Wanna Funk?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0Vh-a2l6SY


----------



## LillyBBBW

A-Ha "Take On Me"

Scandal "The Warrior"


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Here are some of the popular songs that I remember from my high school days. 

Metallica / One
Def Leppard / Pour Some Sugar On Me
Ace Of Base / The Sign
Europe / THe Final Countdown


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Gotta love The Warrior and One- great picks guys!!

Broken Wings- Mr Mister
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4

Alan Parsons Project- Eye in the Sky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-Cen0DyZeo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

For Lilly 

 Sylvester You Make Me Feel

*isn't everyone proud of me doing that url wrap thing? 


Oh and one of my all time ever faves....

The Brothers Johnson- Stomp


----------



## Donna

Bon Jovi-You Give Love a Bad Name

Or how's this for some 80s cheese? Europe-The Final Countdown

This is early 90s hard rock at its finest IMHO: Hardline-Hot Cherie

Also early 90s...it was the inspiration for one of my radio shows: Lynch Mob-Wicked Sensation

Oh lord did I love Jake E Lee....Badlands-Dreams in the Dark

Some Florida boys...Saigon Kick--All I Want is You

And if you don't know Savatage (also a Florida band; used to sneak into bars to see these guys when they were still known as Avatar,) you should. Hall of the Mountain King


----------



## LillyBBBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> For Lilly
> 
> Sylvester You Make Me Feel
> 
> *isn't everyone proud of me doing that url wrap thing?
> 
> 
> Oh and one of my all time ever faves....
> 
> The Brothers Johnson- Stomp



Sylvester!! :wubu:

Cyndi Lauper "Girls Just Want To Have Fun"

Nolan Thomas "Yo' Little Brother" (there is good fight scene choreography in this one toward the end)


----------



## alligadeer

Guns N'Roses - November Rain http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE

This song is a classic, and one of the first true rock ballads presented to my generation. Everything from the opening piano, until and throughout the chorus and orchestration, gives me chills. And Slash playing guitar in the churchyard is perfect, near the end. Still gives me chills. As good quality as Meatloaf, I tell ya!

And can anyone name the venue from :16 in to 1:30, what place is that?


----------



## alligadeer

Guns N'Roses - November Rain http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE

This song is a classic, and one of the first true rock ballads presented to my generation. Everything from the opening piano, until and throughout the chorus and orchestration, gives me chills. And Slash playing guitar in the churchyard is perfect, near the end. Still gives me chills. As good quality as Meatloaf, I tell ya!

And can anyone name the venue from :16 in to 1:30, what place is that?


----------



## Dromond

I'm a little surprised this one hasn't come up yet:

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Running Up That Hill Kate Bush

Good Pick Dromond - love that song


----------



## Isa

Loving this thread!

From my clubbing days:
Danielle Dax - Big Hollow Man 

A great Joan Jett tune:
Joan Jett & The Blackhearts - Light Of Day

Forever a Duranie:
Duran Duran - The Reflex 

Sounds as good as the day released:
Neneh Cherry - Buffalo Stance

A little DM to round it out:
Depeche Mode - Strangelove


----------



## Dromond

Anthemic rock doesn't get enough love!

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row

Bed of Nails - Alice Cooper

Rock You (NSFW Version) - Helix
Rock You (Work Safe Version) - Helix

Sweating Bullets - Megadeth

Empire - Queensryche

Bringin On The Heartbreak/Switch 625 - Def Leppard

Rocket - Def Leppard

Turn Up The Radio - Autograph

Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue


----------



## LillyBBBW

The Cult "Rain"

The Smithereens "Blood And Roses"

Concrete Blonde "God Is A Bullet"

And of course

The Smiths "How Soon Is Now"


----------



## daddyoh70

I've only got about 2 months left in this forum I'm going to try to participate a little more before I move on.

Social Distortion-Ball and Chain (When I grow up, I want to be Mike Ness!)

The Romantics-What I Like About You

Depeche Mode-Personal Jesus

Peter Gabriel-Sledgehammer

Robert Palmer-Addicted to Love


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LillyBBBW said:


> The Cult "Rain"
> 
> The Smithereens "Blood And Roses"
> 
> Concrete Blonde "God Is A Bullet"
> 
> And of course
> 
> The Smiths "How Soon Is Now"





ARGHGHGHGHGHGHGhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh It wouldnt let me rep the hell out of you for Blood and roses :doh: 

ArGHghHGHGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh



One of the dentists at my job has this as her ring tone

Cowboy Mouth- Jenny Say https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEfpoUuKFOY

Of course it's only right that this be followed by The Breeders- Cannonball
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxvkI9MTQw4


Oh and since Lilly brought up Patty Smyth
Berlin- No More Words
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIb9QUGjdIc


----------



## Fat_Angel

Im an eternal duranie: Hungry Like the Wolf: Duran Duran: http://youtu.be/oOg5VxrRTi0.

But I also love: 
Ant Music--Adam Ant: http://youtu.be/zmpVQ5ZomYA

Things Can Only Get Better: Howard Jones: http://youtu.be/-OO9LloDSJo


----------



## daddyoh70

Probably one of my favorite videos of all time

ONE STEP BEYOND!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Holy cow, the whole skating rink used to get up when this one came on....it was an awesome bounce skate!


Party Train- Gap Band
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bACKLW19XdE


----------



## FreeThinker

A few that have stuck in my brain over the decades:



Spanish Eddie by Laura Branigan.

(Notice the Datsun pickup when Eddie jumps the wall...that's a throwback!)



And because one good fictitious Eddie deserves another:

On The Dark Side by Eddie And The Cruisers.

(or the "real" version, which is the exact same audio but you get to see John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown Band, who actually wrote and performed it. You may notice that the real sax player also showed up in the movie. After having seen the film so many times, though, this one just looks like a bunch of guys doing a really good cover version.)



And lastly, never let it be said that I don't give good Murray:

One Night In Bangkok by Murray Head. A great one to listen to on headphones (the dreadful pun was not intentional).


----------



## FreeThinker

*Canadian Content:*

If you recognize lyrics like:



> Well, I don't hate my parents
> I don't get drunk just to spite them
> I got my own reasons to drink now
> I think I'll call my dad up and invite him!


and


> Adult sex is either boring or dirty
> Young people, they can get away with murder
> I don't write songs about girls anymore
> I have to write songs about women
> No more boy meets girl, boy loses girl
> More like man tries to figure out what the Hell went wrong


and (my personal favorite)


> I can't take any more illicit drugs
> I can't afford any artificial joy
> I'd sure look like a fool dead in a ditch somewhere
> With a mind full of chemicals
> Like some cheese-eating high school boy



you'll know they're from:

I'm An Adult Now*** by The Pursuit Of Happiness (written by lead vocalist Moe Berg).


Whilst digging that one up, I found this version.****


I remember the first video more, but is was the re-release (the Love Junk version) that I seem to remember hearing on the radio.



That song just gets more and more funny as I realize it becomes more and more true.





***the original 1986 video, shot in Toronto by The Pursuit Of Happiness 

****from the 1998 re-recording of the song that appeared on the album Love Junk.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FreeThinker said:


> A few that have stuck in my brain over the decades:
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish Eddie by Laura Branigan.
> 
> (Notice the Datsun pickup when Eddie jumps the wall...that's a throwback!)
> 
> 
> 
> And because one good fictitious Eddie deserves another:
> 
> On The Dark Side by Eddie And The Cruisers.
> 
> (or the "real" version, which is the exact same audio but you get to see John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown Band, who actually wrote and performed it. You may notice that the real sax player also showed up in the movie. After having seen the film so many times, though, this one just looks like a bunch of guys doing a really good cover version.)
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, never let it be said that I don't give good Murray:
> 
> One Night In Bangkok by Murray Head. A great one to listen to on headphones (the dreadful pun was not intentional).


Have always loved On the Dark Side


----------



## CleverBomb

daddyoh70 said:


> Probably one of my favorite videos of all time
> 
> ONE STEP BEYOND!!!


What, you didn't mean this one?


----------



## Tad

In the mid-80s I spent my last couple of years of high school living in France. They were just discovering music videos, so most of the videos from French bands was them playing on the same sound-stage at the one cable television station that was showing vidoes (they had a bunch of big, coloured, blocks that theyd re-arrange for each band to make it look a little different). I loved this song from the first time I heard it, and then it came out with a real video..which is makes me laugh, because it so completely captures a lot of French attitudes of the time. Even if you don't understand french, it is a hoot to watch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AS0wPLnAhY


----------



## daddyoh70

CleverBomb said:


> What, you didn't mean this one?



I must have been posting in my sleep again. That's exactly what I meant.
Thank you CleverBomb! :bow:


----------



## Sweetie

Robert Palmer - Addicted to Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE

I have 7 days left in this forum...

Also, I just realized Daddyoh posted it already but its too late to delete. Sorry.


----------



## daddyoh70

Sweetie said:


> Robert Palmer - Addicted to Love
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE
> 
> I have 7 days left in this forum...
> 
> Also, I just realized Daddyoh posted it already but its too late to delete. Sorry.



No worries, that one was good enought to post twice. I'm right behind you too. I have a little less than a month left here. See you in the 50's forum Sweetie!


----------



## daddyoh70

The Smithereens-Behind the Wall of Sleep Jersey music! I liked these guys way better than Bon Jovi. 

DON'T CLICK THIS LINK!!!


----------



## Sweetie

Whip It - Devo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIEVqFB4WUo



Born in the USA - Bruce Springsteen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRxAs3YZjcc


----------



## Lamia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NF6Qa84mno Duran Duran Planet Earth


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

daddyoh70 said:


> The Smithereens-Behind the Wall of Sleep Jersey music! I liked these guys way better than Bon Jovi.
> 
> DON'T CLICK THIS LINK!!!


I tried like hell to rep you for The Smithereens

How about some Blood and Roses?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqML7WbOun8


The Breeders- Cannonball
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxvkI9MTQw4


Cowboy Mouth - Jenny Says
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEfpoUuKFOY


----------



## RVGleason

Ian Hunter - 'All Of The Good Ones Are Taken', a parody of the movie 'Arthur' with Capt. Haggerty as Ian's butler.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ati0xSkX-t8

David Bowie - 'Ashes To Ashes'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMThz7eQ6K0


----------



## waldo

Great thread GEF. I'm glad to see several other fans of the old hard rock / metal on here. Here's a few of my favorite songs from the era:

Heart
Nothin' at all
(from 1985)

Roxette
Listen to your heart
(from 1988)

The Motels
Only the lonely
(from 1982)

Queensryche
Silent lucidity
(from 1990)


----------



## SprocketRocket

Roxette - The Look (1989)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlVI7ZNiFlI

And this video was revolutionary when it first came out - Dire Straits _Money For Nothing_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag

Also: 

Meatloaf - I Would Do Anything For Love (But I Wont Do That)
11:54 ballad of the 90s. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-rJnnW3GiA


----------



## waldo

United Nations of '80s Hard Rock:

USA:
Cinderella (Philly)
Nobody's Fool
(1986)


Canada:
Bryan Adams (Vancouver)
Run to You
(1984)

Germany:
Scorpions
Big City Nights
(1984)

Britain / UK:
Def Leppard
Photograph
(1983)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cinderlla fan, eh? 

Here you go: Cinderella- Bad Seamstress Blues
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm1aA5bXDCId 

Always loved the hell out of that guys voice.

This one too....

Guns n Roses - Welcome to the Jungle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg

Gawd Axl Rose made long hair and high pitch singing effing sexy on a man :eat2:


How about some fire?

The Cult - Fire Woman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qavSfl1jATU


----------



## SprocketRocket

Irene Cara - "Flashdance" (What A Feeling)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILWSp0m9G2U

Classic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SprocketRocket said:


> Irene Cara - "Flashdance" (What A Feeling)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILWSp0m9G2U
> 
> Classic.



Good pick- and it brings to mind this one.

Bette Davis Eyes- Kim Carnes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifDycyRNpcI


----------



## waldo

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cinderlla fan, eh?
> 
> Here you go: Cinderella- Bad Seamstress Blues
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm1aA5bXDCId
> 
> Always loved the hell out of that guys voice.
> 
> This one too....
> 
> Guns n Roses - Welcome to the Jungle
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg
> 
> Gawd Axl Rose made long hair and high pitch singing effing sexy on a man :eat2:
> 
> 
> How about some fire?
> 
> The Cult - Fire Woman
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qavSfl1jATU



Yeah Tom Keifer and that whole group Cinderella are very underrated due to being lumped in with the 'hair metal' genre. But their mix of bluesy rock and metal is quite an achievement, and will stand the test of time. Another of their great bluesy hits from 1988:
Gypsy Road

The Cult is another highly underrated band. I like this one from 1987:
Wild Flower


----------



## CleverBomb

That's what I'm talking about. 

Or, rather, I'm...

Talking 'bout love. 
Love Removal!
Talking 'bout love. 
Love Removal Machine!


----------



## CleverBomb

Somewhere in a lonely hotel room there's a guy starting to realize that Eternal Fate has turned it's back on him. 

It's 2 A.M.


----------



## waldo

And who could forget the late great Mr. Marvin Gaye? I loved this song as a youth when it came out in 1982:
Sexual Healing
:bow:


----------



## SprocketRocket

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Good pick- and it brings to mind this one.
> 
> Bette Davis Eyes- Kim Carnes
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifDycyRNpcI



I _love_ that song!

So, hows about:

John Parr -St Elmo's Fire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaGsbv2skr8

Or:

Dirty Dancing - Hungry Eyes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeT5-lw381E


----------



## SprocketRocket

Breathe - "Hands To Heaven (Sweet Caress)"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL3_WoWkbWo

Foreigner - "I Want To Know What Love Is"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loWXMtjUZWM

Toto - "Africa"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWfY9GRe7SI

Asia - "Heat Of The Moment"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfFjb3B9RRw

And, 1980...
Bob Seger - "Against The Wind"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcDCvQbOdig


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

waldo said:


> And who could forget the late great Mr. Marvin Gaye? I loved this song as a youth when it came out in 1982:
> Sexual Healing
> :bow:



Good one! I actually think it came out in the 70s on the funk charts first (someone please correct me if I am wrong...) because I remember it on the radio in 82 but I also remember it on the jukebox being played a lot in a restaurant where my mom worked several years before. 

SOS Band- Just Be Good To Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khj9jyNvhpQ

SOS Band- Take Your Time- (Do It Right)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d27679i-X4

I still remember some kid on the bus playing this one over and over- I loved it 

Kurtis Blow- Basketball
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBAY33CAe28

And I remember 11 of us piled into a tiny little five seater car playing this one over and over

Midnight Star- No Parking on the Dance Floor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gomCkCbKHA4






SprocketRocket said:


> I _love_ that song!
> 
> So, howsne about:
> 
> John Parr -St Elmo's Fire
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaGsbv2skr8
> 
> Or:
> 
> Dirty Dancing - Hungry Eyes
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeT5-lw381E



And let us not forget another 80s movie...
Breakin'

Carol Lynn Townes- 99 1/2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ty-DOMYTKvc

Chaka Khan- Ain't Nobody
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvPZo52X5vo


----------



## waldo

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Good one! I actually think it came out in the 70s on the funk charts first (someone please correct me if I am wrong...) because I remember it on the radio in 82 but I also remember it on the jukebox being played a lot in a restaurant where my mom worked several years before. ...snip.......



I looked this up and didn't find any info on the song Sexual Healing having been released prior to Gaye's 1982 album. And the single release date was Sept. 1982. Maybe you were thinking of another song with a similar title/theme?

Anyway, here is an info page on the background of this song which was apparently written by Gaye (with disputed degree of input from another writer) while rehabilitating from depression/drug abuse on the coast of Belgium:
Sexual healing song facts


----------



## littlefairywren

CleverBomb said:


> Somewhere in a lonely hotel room there's a guy starting to realize that Eternal Fate has turned it's back on him.
> 
> It's 2 A.M.



Oh wow! I love hearing tracks that I've forgotten about like this, and that take me back to softer days. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Chaka Khan- Ain't Nobody
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvPZo52X5vo



Woot! This was one of my favourites, GEF. Great choice


----------



## SprocketRocket

George Michael - Father Figure
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_9hfHvQSNo

George Michael - One More Try (Teacher)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG5N3GC-m20


----------



## SprocketRocket

Mr. Mister - Broken Wings
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7wDsGY7WcA


----------



## SprocketRocket

Paul Engemann - Push it To The Limit (Scarface soundtrack)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZz3y6r-5H8

Salt N Pepa - Push It 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCadcBR95oU

Sir Mix-A-Lot - I Like Big Butts
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ImZTwYwCug


----------



## FreeThinker

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Bette Davis Eyes- Kim Carnes
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifDycyRNpcI



I remember listening to this on AM radio in my friend's room after school while we messed with electronics and played board games. At the time, I thought she was saying "She's got better days..." something, something...




CleverBomb said:


> Somewhere in a lonely hotel room there's a guy starting to realize that Eternal Fate has turned it's back on him.
> 
> It's 2 A.M.



Cool video. Makes almost no sense in places. Very cool indeed. Cesar Zuiderwijk is one of the best drummers in rock music.

The underworld vibe of the video put me in mind of this:

*Whose Side Are You On*
by Matt Bianco.​




*More Can-Con!*

I've always liked videos that start before the music does, and continue after the song is over (the little bit of missing lyric is "it took some time for my hormones to tell"). From 1990 :

Her ego wrote cheques incredibly fast
But her personality didn't have the cash
*She Ain't Pretty*
by the Northern Pikes.​



And another from the same album. This one's a bit more serious:

*Girl With A Problem*
by the Northern Pikes​


That one also featured Garth Hudson from The Band on organ (because yes, we really do all know each other up here):


----------



## FreeThinker

While posting a reply in another thread, this song popped into my head. The smoking isn't the only thing dated about this video. I still have my Polaroid One-Step camera.


*Black Cars*
by Gino Vanelli​


----------



## waldo

Canadian content from the '80s wouldn't be complete without Loverboy:

Lovin' Every Minute of It (1985)

Heaven In Your Eyes (1986 Top Gun Soundtrack)


----------



## FreeThinker

Growing up in a time with no internet, and with only one full-time music video channel on T.V., it didn't matter what kind of music you were into. Music videos themselves were a novelty, so you watched them regardless of the musical genre.

Everyone did.

That's why, the day after I saw this one, everyone at school was talking about it.


*19*
by Paul Hardcastle​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I remember 19...a girl I worked with had friends request it for her to be played at the skating rink on her 19th birthday. 

Judas Priest- Turbo Lover
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhY9GOhFwN4

One of my personal faves....

Scorpions- No One Like You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfNR98ajB1U

Wonder if anyone remembers this oldie

Real Life- Send Me An Angel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCHE0Tjw6MA

What would the 80s have been without Bananarama?

Cruel Summer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPNhV1gF008

And yeah, I might have done this guy back in the day even with that hair :doh:

Kajagoogoo- Too Shy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKWbMJOIkUk


----------



## littlefairywren

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wonder if anyone remembers this oldie
> 
> Real Life- Send Me An Angel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCHE0Tjw6MA



Oooh yes, yes, yes!! I so wanted to see them live, but of course mother said NO! I was still underage and had no clue as to where to get myself a fake ID. Lovely memory, GEF


----------



## CPProp

Im probably being a little cheeky posting here having exceeded 40, especially as some of these came out before some of you were born and may never have originally been released as videos.

Silence is golden - Tremeloes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n03g8nsaBro

Reflections of my Life - The Marmalade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79NiN7ISW7E

Im not in Love  10CC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2BavhwpIJg

Baker Street  Gerry Rafferty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo6aKnRnBxM


----------



## CPProp

It will soon be 40 years since some of these were released and still my favourites.

Here comes the night  Them
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OMbvz5eglU

Pictures of Matchstick men  Status Quo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP6RzRfVlpA

Knights in white satin  Moody blues
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8

Shes not there  Zombies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5IRI4oHKNU

Apache  Shadows
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLocafpLMi0


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Teena Marie - Lovergirl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGXcX6SuWkA

Brings back many fun memories of car rides with a nice smelling guy wearing Polo :smitten:


Sheila E- Glamorous Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZrGOBFS748

Mary Jane Girls- In my House
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCnIE5Evb-c


----------



## lucca23v2

Not sure if anyone has posted this one but, 

Til Tuesday - Voices carry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uejh-bHa4To

Then there is Pat Benatar- Love is a battlefield
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGVZOLV9SPo

Pat Benatar - We Belong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxZInIyOBXk

Or Journey anything
Faithfully
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMD8hBsA-RI

Open Arms
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5pUOVC50Y8


And let's not forget.. Cheap Trick - I want you to want me..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dkAm99pfDM

I can go on and on...


----------



## KHayes666

Surprised this hasn't been shown yet....SHE'S MY CHERRY PIE!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjyZKfdwlng

Bobbi Brown = GORGEOUS!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I want to remember to come back and rep Lucca whenever I can for Voices Carry video *thumbs up*

How about some Bad Company?

STILL love the hell out of the opening rif on this one

Bad Company- Holy Water
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wGkZJ9JFII

Feel Like Making Love
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeZqjZ_kvLY


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Am I the only one the remembers QuarterFlash?


Harden my Heart
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqeKV2UYq1Q

Find Another Fool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcICuFnkxe4

Take Me to Heart
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnfryoGog0A

And how about Aldo Nova? Seems like I had every Aldo Nova cassette tape that I could find...

Fantasy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPQgfaB3S1c


Monkey on Your Back (oh that dirty dirty monkey :smitten
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs6iMer68co


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KHayes666 said:


> Surprised this hasn't been shown yet....SHE'S MY CHERRY PIE!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjyZKfdwlng
> 
> Bobbi Brown = GORGEOUS!


Welcome to the thread


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Stevie Nicks- Edge of Seventeen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn8-4tjPxD8


Stand Back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gSKeCvSCpw


Paul Young- Come Back and Stay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM-JYJzzesc

Laura Branigan - Self Control
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8-pP4VboBk


----------



## FreeThinker

Is it just me, or were music videos more topical back then?

*More Can-Con!*


*If A Tree Falls*
by Bruce Cockburn​


While looking up that one, YouTube's _'related videos'_ feature reminded me of another Bruce Cockburn song, although the first version I ever heard of it was this cover (Let's hear it for Nerd-Rock):


Nothing worth having comes without some kind of fight
You've got to kick at the darkness 'til it bleeds daylight

*Lovers In A Dangerous Time*
by The Barenaked Ladies​


----------



## dharmabean

I have had this stuck in my head for days now:

I Kissed a Girl (NOT katy perry)


----------



## CleverBomb

I don't know if I've posted this one yet:

Lawyers in Love -- Jackson Browne

Definitely a musical time capsule.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CleverBomb said:


> I don't know if I've posted this one yet:
> 
> Lawyers in Love -- Jackson Browne
> 
> Definitely a musical time capsule.



And this one is my fave Jackson Browne song 

Lives in the Balance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPFdbKLUmQk


----------



## CleverBomb

Relevant: 

If I Had a Rocket Launcher -- Bruce Cockburn

But we're not in Hyde Park, are we?

How about this?
Private Life -- Oingo Boingo 
(Early extended version -- no video, just the album cover.)


----------



## Dromond

Live is Life - Opus

Video Killed the Radio Star - Buggles

Just Died in Your Arms Tonight - Cutting Crew

And now for something a little... HEAVIER.

Slave to the Grind - Skid Row

Mean Streak - Y&T

Sweating Bullets - Megadeth

D'oh! I posted Slave to the Grind and Sweating Bullets earlier in the thread.:doh:


----------



## Dromond

How could I forget:

Romanticide - Combo Audio


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Loverboy- When It's Over
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMLHPnxkOwA

Eurythmics- Sweet Dreams 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg

Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares to U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0

Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcOxhH8N3Bo

Heart- Magic Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXOO7QVHgXs


----------



## Dromond

I'm in a metal mood!

You Could Be Mine - Guns N Roses

I Can't Drive 55 - Sammy Hagar

Kickstart My Heart - Def Leppard

Empire - Queensrÿche

Radar Love - White Lion

Hungry - Lita Ford

Someone Like You - Bang Tango

Nowhere to Run - Leatherwolf

Do You Wanna Touch Me (Oh Yeah) - Joan Jett

Hot for Teacher - Van Halen

I think ten is probably enough for one post...


----------



## waldo

Def Leppard circa 1981 - when they were young and unpolished

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmP2je__eVI"]Let it Go[/ame]


----------



## Saisha

Tina Turner - 

We Don't Need Another Hero

The Best


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Animotion- Obsession
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIs5StN8J-0[/ame]

Nushooz- I Can't Wait
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_Yx0X-eHn8[/ame]

Expose- Come Go With Me
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn8pJ_-eFGY&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## waldo

Lou Gramm (lead singer from Foreigner) with a solo effort, #5 hit in 1987 "Midnight Blue"
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cRdgIZgobs"]Midnight Blue[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Falco

Vienna Calling
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MVMl9DSHnI[/ame]


Rock Me Amadeus
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMuDtfxAIKk[/ame]

Der Kommissar
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w4Xulsjo5I[/ame]


And I loved the hell out of it when they had Mike Tyson sign this song in "The Hangover II"

"this is bangkok- not bangpussy"

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mwELXPGbA[/ame]


----------



## Fuzzy

The first music video I ever saw: The Look of Love


----------



## MattB

Ah, I remember "back in the day"...this looks like it came off someone's VCR.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1Hs2AQwDgA[/ame]

Since FreeThinker isn't here, more CanCon!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYYdQB0mkEU[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> The first music video I ever saw: The Look of Love





Love that song! And props to you for Major Tom, Matt!


Information Society always rocked my world whenever they came on the radio

What's on your Mind
http://youtu.be/UPuXvpkOLmM 

Stacey Q - Two of Hearts
http://youtu.be/aINmJ5ieM6Y


Lisa Lisa and the Cult Jam - I Wonder if I Take You Home
http://youtu.be/P5m8lj5DCtI


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Debbie Deb- Look Out Weekend


That is Debbie Deb in 1984


29 years later she's a BBW still burning down the house!

In San Jose 2013


Shannon- Let the Music Play


----------



## FreeThinker

*Rio*, by *Mike Nesmith*, widely regarded as the first music video ever.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tpkxKZS4fc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tpkxKZS4fc[/ame]

Without this video, none of the others may ever have existed (for better or for worse).


----------



## littlefairywren

FreeThinker said:


> *Rio*, by *Mike Nesmith*, widely regarded as the first music video ever.
> 
> Without this video, none of the others may ever have existed (for better or for worse).



Oh wow! Your video gave me goosebumps, FreeThinker. I'd forgotten about this wee classic.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Lots of great memories...thanks! That Nesmith video is a gem and I haven't seen it in MANY years.

Dennis


----------



## MsBrightside

GEF, thanks for starting this thread: you and the other contributors brought back a lot of memories!

I know a lot of these posts are a year old, but I think most of you are still around: 

LilyBBBW: I don't know many '80's chicks who don't like "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" 
Dromond: Yeah, Billy Idol! "Rebel Yell"; also "Mony, Mony" 
daddyoh70: Ooh--Social Distortion! And I always liked the energy of "What I Like About You."
(Dromond and daddyoh70, please feel free to come back and reminisce in the 40s thread anytime! I'm sure I'm not the only one to miss seeing you here.)
GEF: Kim Carnes' vocals have a cool raspy sound.
lucca23v2: Pat Benatar has a big voice, and I liked Cheap Trick, too. 

It looks like Vanilla Gorilla and SprocketRocket haven't posted for a while, but "Pour Some Sugar On Me" was a fun song, and the guys I worked with in high school played "Money for Nothin'" after closing all the time. 

My list, in no particular order:

The Clash:  "Should I Stay or Should I Go?"

The Dead Milkmen:  "Punk Rock Girl"  Also "Bitchin' Camaro", but only if you don't mind black humor. 

The Cars:  "Just What I Needed" (cheating a bit; I think it's from 1978 )

The Ramones:  "I Wanna Be Sedated" and "Blitzkrieg Bop" (cheating again; late '70's)

The Stray Cats:  "Stray Cat Strut"

The Go-Gos:  "We Got the Beat"

The Bangles: cover of "Hazy Shade of Winter"

AC/DC: "You Shook Me All Night Long"

Twisted Sister:  "We're Not Gonna Take It" (this video always cracks me up; they look ridiculous )


----------



## edinwiddie

Any Oingo Boingo yet. So, just in case.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm-upHSP9KU[/ame]


----------



## FreeThinker

uhh...this thread's so long I can't remember if this one's been posted yet.


*But it should be!*


From 1989, *Love Shack*, by *The B-52's*.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SOryJvTAGs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SOryJvTAGs[/ame]


----------



## Still a Skye fan

FreeThinker said:


> uhh...this thread's so long I can't remember if this one's been posted yet.
> 
> 
> *But it should be!*
> 
> 
> From 1989, *Love Shack*, by *The B-52's*.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SOryJvTAGs



GREAT tune! I just heard that in a store recently and found myself dancing to it...as I did back in '89


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Electric Avenue


Romancing the Stone


And remember when Eddie Murphy sang? Before he was a donkey....

Party All The Time


----------



## Yakatori

MsBrightside said:


> "_*The Dead Milkmen*:  "Punk Rock Girl"  Also "Bitchin' Camaro", but only if you don't mind black humor.
> 
> *The Cars*:  "Just What I Needed" (cheating a bit; I think it's from 1978 )_"


Great stuff, no-doubt. But I must admit that, for me, this thread gives rise to some mixed emotions. I like the songs, for sure. But I also kind of feel that segregating them like this into a wholly separate thread is a real disservice to some of the younger people, for whom there's still a lot of relevance to take away from them.

Speaking of Jackson Browne, how long has it been since any of you have thought of this:

_You're A Friend Of Mine_ - *Clarence Clemons* feat *Jackson Browne* & *Daryl Hannah*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=087mi1e46us[/ame]

Just so much to just take-in here. The totally unabashed man-on-man love of Jackson Browne & Clemons as they soulfully gaze into each others eyes; literally, singing to each other. Daryl Hannah, proverbial third wheel in this tricycle of co-depency. That camera, wtfis? Probably seemed like an awesome prop at the time, but I find myself pondering at how a future generations might receive this prominent display of so unintentional an anachronism. And, why are these ostensibly famous people, who're basically used-to/trained-at being in front of a camera _for a living_ so apparently excited by this outsized toy from _Macy's_ electronics dept.?


----------



## MsBrightside

Yakatori said:


> Great stuff, no-doubt. But I must admit that, for me, this thread gives rise to some mixed emotions. I like the songs, for sure. But I also kind of feel that segregating them like this into a wholly separate thread is a real disservice to some of the younger people, for whom there's still a lot of relevance to take away from them.
> 
> Speaking of Jackson Browne, how long has it been since any of you have thought of this:
> 
> _You're A Friend Of Mine_ - *Clarence Clemons* feat *Jackson Browne* & *Daryl Hannah*
> 
> Just so much to just take-in here. The totally unabashed man-on-man love of Jackson Browne & Clemons as they soulfully gaze into each others eyes; literally, singing to each other. Daryl Hannah, proverbial third wheel in this tricycle of co-depency. That camera, wtfis? Probably seemed like an awesome prop at the time, but I find myself pondering at how a future generations might receive this prominent display of so unintentional an anachronism. And, why are these ostensibly famous people, who're basically used-to/trained-at being in front of a camera _for a living_ so apparently excited by this outsized toy from _Macy's_ electronics dept.?



I think you've struck comedy gold with this video--your description had me laughing. Once I watched it, I did recall hearing the song; but I've never thought of it since then, and I'd never actually seen the video version until today. Clarence Clemons' sax playing is terrific, but as far as the rest of it goes...some things may be best forgotten. 

As far as sharing these videos outside of the forties thread, I see your point (although I'm not sure you gave us the best example of musical relevance. ) However, some of us (OK, me) may be afraid of being perceived like this:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Yakatori said:


> Great stuff, no-doubt. But I must admit that, for me, this thread gives rise to some mixed emotions. I like the songs, for sure. But I also kind of feel that segregating them like this into a wholly separate thread is a real disservice to some of the younger people, for whom there's still a lot of relevance to take away from them.
> 
> Speaking of Jackson Browne, how long has it been since any of you have thought of this:
> 
> _You're A Friend Of Mine_ - *Clarence Clemons* feat *Jackson Browne* & *Daryl Hannah*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=087mi1e46us
> 
> Just so much to just take-in here. The totally unabashed man-on-man love of Jackson Browne & Clemons as they soulfully gaze into each others eyes; literally, singing to each other. Daryl Hannah, proverbial third wheel in this tricycle of co-depency. That camera, wtfis? Probably seemed like an awesome prop at the time, but I find myself pondering at how a future generations might receive this prominent display of so unintentional an anachronism. And, why are these ostensibly famous people, who're basically used-to/trained-at being in front of a camera _for a living_ so apparently excited by this outsized toy from _Macy's_ electronics dept.?



How kind of you to call the camera a prop.....Daryl Hannah was the prop and needed something to do  

Here, I have a smoking pile of my own to post....

Latoya Jacson- Heart Don't Lie

More 80s cheese
Jermaine Stewart- We Don't Have to Take Our Clothes Off

Okay now I'm moving on...

Oran "Juice" Jones- The Rain


P.S. I STILL luvs me some disco!! :wubu:


----------



## FreeThinker

Wow. I didn't think I saw that many videos at the time, but so many of these are ringing some pretty big bells for me. Thanks again to *Green Eyed Fairy*, and to everyone who's contributed to this thread. It's a hoot.


I was put in mind of this one, from 1990. Watching it now, I'm surprised at how many musical elements come together in this song.

*Groove Is In The Heart*, by *Deee-Lite*​



Shockingly, this was the first time I saw Bootsy Collins, and didn't know he did anything other than appear in this video.


----------



## MattB

Uhhh... Enjoy?? 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69fPof-ZTnU[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

Thanks to American Horror Story-Freak show I have this song stuck in my head... for about two weeks now...[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFOzayDpWoI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFOzayDpWoI[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lucca23v2 said:


> Thanks to American Horror Story-Freak show I have this song stuck in my head... for about two weeks now...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFOzayDpWoI



I loved it when American Horror Story had the two-headed woman sing this song


----------



## lucca23v2

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I loved it when American Horror Story had the two-headed woman sing this song



Me too!!!!!!!!!!! It was awesome.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Yup...great song and I also loved it on American Horror Story: Freak Show, which has been fantastic so far!

Dennis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Shakin'


Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## MsBrightside

S-A-F-E-T-Y: Safety Dance!

It's a guilty pleasure (the video is pure cheese ), but it's just so darn catchy; and it always gives me the urge to go to a Renaissance fair.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Always loved Safety Dance!!


----------



## MattB

Apologies if this was posted in the thread already, but this was stuck in my head today and it's driving me insane...so I decided to share!! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r0n9Dv6XnY[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Manhattan Transfer- Boy from New York City


----------



## MattB

This song chased my family on a three-day drive to Florida in 1981. Terrible memories, it was on every radio station.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekI9e60OsRs[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lol Matt- that was certainly good for a chuckle- I remember that song.


----------



## MattB

Too great not to share!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy46iOwWQiE[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^^I always liked that one, too!

The Whispers- Rock Steady

The Romantics- One In A Million


----------



## lucca23v2

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxZInIyOBXk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxZInIyOBXk[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGVZOLV9SPo&list=RDIGVZOLV9SPo#t=24"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGVZOLV9SPo&list=RDIGVZOLV9SPo#t=24[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LatorN4P9aA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LatorN4P9aA[/ame]


----------



## MattB

My people have a distinct cultural heritage, which we celebrate in song...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF5LaVkDhyk[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVxcwe7EcaY]Come On Eileen[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAfxs0IDeMs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAfxs0IDeMs[/ame]

Chubby woman rocking!


----------



## littlefairywren

I still love this....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uiIxAUmPMA[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Let's go a bit underground...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6otjCKg594[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside

I like this live video of Chris Isaak's "Wicked Game" better than the official version because you can see how the musicians get that distinctive guitar sound. 

I'm not sure when this was recorded, but I believe the song was released in 1989.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcb8XIbgbDA[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N1iwQxiHrs&list=ALGLx1orRGw4VS4_13qfxPA2yASA_u-m_h]Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Lamia

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QMwIxiHq7o[/ame]


----------



## Tracii

http://youtu.be/H3ctVbfMbJI.


----------



## CleverBomb

This isn't actually from back in the day (well, the video element is, and the arrangement could have been but wasn't).

It's still good for a chuckle.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHRzRcT24sI[/ame]


----------



## Lamia

CleverBomb said:


> This isn't actually from back in the day (well, the video element is, and the arrangement could have been but wasn't).
> 
> It's still good for a chuckle.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHRzRcT24sI




Hey CB!  freaky video


----------



## MsBrightside

I'm afraid that I had Kim Wilde's same hairstyle (in brown; I've never been blond, although I usually wore big dangly earrings for that extra pizazz), make-up, and striped top (sans jacket) back then. 

Probably the same dance moves, too! 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hWZqllm3mQ"]Kids in America[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

True faith by New Order
[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mfI1S0PKJR8[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's My Life- Talk Talk

Midnight Oil- Beds Are Burning

Funny....I've found myself singing this one in the shower a few times....
Midnight Oil- Blue Sky Mine


----------



## MattB

Apologies if this has already been posted, but I am sooooo bored right now and this is stuck in my head...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98AJUj-qxHI[/ame]


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Well, what did you expect from an old guy like me?


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbM86eiczAg"]Harry Lauder - Keep right on to the end of the road[/ame] 
*1926 78 RPM *


----------



## lucca23v2

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaO-kgG7eCQ[/ame]


----------



## CPProp

aah back to the days of long hair.

THE MOODY BLUES-Never comes the day
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u1zH11yqFQ[/ame]

Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-iJ47in9YQ[/ame]

Deep Purple - Child in Time,
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wAPTsjhrjM[/ame]


----------



## ClashCityRocker

refreshments, anyone??

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfZbFh7qlCQ[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

In My Dreams- Dokken


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Microphone Fiend


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Greg Kihn Band- The Break Up Song

Wildfire


----------



## Madame_Cee

This has been stuck in my head on and off over the past few years. 

Wind of Change by Scorpions.

Wish I could just bust out into interpretive dance as a result, but that would just be scary.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Greg Kihn Band- The Break Up Song
> 
> Wildfire


 
My 5th grade teacher used to play music every afternoon while we were doing our classwork, and I must have heard "Wildfire" hundreds of times. Also "Desperado." Apparently she had a thing for melancholy Western songs. 

I wonder if any of the kids had nightmares about the ghost of Wildfire and his rider coming for _them_ in the middle of the night?!


----------



## Yakatori

This video, for me, exemplifies why we really need to make more of an effort to impart this overall type of music, songs & videos such as these, onto the next generation, so that they may better assimilate the important ideas & values contained therein. It is literally both a cautionary tale and instruction manual of what to do and not-do in order to win at life:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg21Rkew874[/ame]
_Caught Up in You_- *.38 Special*​
More specifically:

:02 The way that the woman is strutting & bobbing her head is exactly what all girls should do in order to attract any guy.
:26 This is key. Be attentive, always listen & be aware more than you talk.
:42 & :49 The way they're dancing also makes complete sense.
:53 # of shirt buttons open, amount of chest hair, I dont think, is something anyone can practically improve upon. Nor the _bomber-jacket_.

1:02  1:04 Take note: two freakin drummers = twice as good. Strong facial expression on both.
1:13 Cutting in like that is sure to work, especially if the other guy dances like that. 
3:15 The guys who use the pretext of you teaching you how to play pool are always like that.
Probably most important: The guy constantly throwing back beers, who falls off his chair; dont be that guy, he never gets-the-girl, either in the end or any point in between. (Although, he also probably cares the least about it) Same for the vidiot, who puts all of his time & attention into a machine. Same for the two arm-wrestlers, unless youre more into guys. In which case, obviously you cant go wrong going about it like that.


----------



## MsBrightside

^Very funny.  I'd the heard the song, of course, but watching the video does enable one to um...appreciate it in a new way.



Yakatori said:


> This video, for me, exemplifies why we really need to make more of an effort to impart this overall type of music, songs & videos such as these, onto the next generation, so that they may better assimilate the important ideas & values contained therein. *It is literally both a cautionary tale and instruction manual of what to do and not-do in order to win at life:*


What? No shout-out to the guy in the band with the red-and-yellow striped shirt with the yellow vest? There must be some sort of life lesson to be gleaned from the ramifications of his choice of Ronald McDonald as a personal fashion guru. 

Another pearl of wisdom from 38 Special: Hold on loosely, but don't let go.


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyaK3jo4Sl4[/ame]


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Madame_Cee said:


> This has been stuck in my head on and off over the past few years.
> 
> Wind of Change by Scorpions.
> 
> Wish I could just bust out into interpretive dance as a result, but that would just be scary.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ


I had forgot there was a band called the Scorpions.

Just thinking, if Eddie Rabbitt (_"I Love the Rainy Night"_) were to join the group, would that make them the RabbitScorpions?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Fixx- Saved By Zero


Bullet the Blue Sky- U2


----------



## dwesterny

It takes dynamite to get me up, too much of everything is just enough.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0PjF6tJIwU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0PjF6tJIwU[/ame]
I need a woman 'bout twice my height, statuesque, raven-dressed, a goddess of the night. Her secret incantations, a candle burning blue. We'll consult the spirits maybe they'll know what to do.
I need a woman 'bout twice my weight, a ton of fun who packs a gun with all her other freight.


----------



## MsBrightside

Another classic from the 80's.

Burger King and other advertisers _almost_ ruined this song, but I still like it. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuN6gs0AJls"]Modern English: "I Melt With You"[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^ Great pick!

A friend of mine danced with her new husband to that song when she got married- great song for a wedding, too


----------



## CPProp

A great song with sad 1968 memories. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1WZ1GL5gCE[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

I was never a fan of the Beastie Boys (or any other rap), but this video was great.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE[/ame]

GnR before they got all annoying and "artsy" on the Use Your Illusionn videos. Plus you could pretend they actually were a concert band watching this, though the truth was Axle was a whiny little ass who would walk off stage any time he felt pouty.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbm6GXllBiw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbm6GXllBiw[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lur-SGl3uw8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lur-SGl3uw8[/ame]

The 80's really was the decade of the keyboardist.

Also thumbs up for mentioning Captain Kirk (1 min 43 seconds)!


----------



## MattB

Take it all in Dims, it's glorious...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cShYbLkhBc[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

MattB said:


> Take it all in Dims, it's glorious...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cShYbLkhBc



Lol Styx rock opera. It's like Pink Floyd or the Who with a traumatic brain injury. Well sir, I see your Styx and raise you...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJMyXxiBR1Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJMyXxiBR1Q[/ame]

1:12 is this the inspiration for Axl Rose's snake wiggle dance?


----------



## MattB

Oh yeah? Prepare to be...UNIMPRESSED. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R36CixkIaIc[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

Were those recorders they were playing? I am indeed impressed. I shall however walk with determined purpose and vigorous arm pumping to face this challenge. Allow me to demonstrate how.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Demonstration noted. Allow me to register a look of bemusement, aaaaaannnnd...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHo43B6nu60[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

Freeze frame, huh? Sounds serious with a danger of frostbite. Allow me to assist.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuN6gs0AJls"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuN6gs0AJls[/ame]


----------



## MattB

It's Go Time.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk30a0qsVIk[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

This love missile has me very worried. Clearly there is only one person to call.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS4_Z84-rRE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS4_Z84-rRE[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Make that two people you can call...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcsMPyjwav8[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

Hmm I guess whoever can save me first. I mean I am just...
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fpjuoKhfJo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fpjuoKhfJo[/ame]


----------



## MattB

They had better get here quick then!!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBfFDTPPlaM[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

I concur speed is essential. Especially since I have to go to sleep so I can be up for work tomorrow, but how I can sleep
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E[/ame]


----------



## MattB

No worries, you're in the clear...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWaYt1XhqYw[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

Well you can dance (if you want to). I guess you can leave me behind because...
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOyF4hR5GoE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOyF4hR5GoE[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside

^Are you two finished now? You were cracking me up! It was like that Dueling Banjos scene from Deliverance.

D., since you brought up "Flash" (I own that movie on DVD, BTW ), does anyone remember this one from 1985?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_1IMZmJe-U[/ame]

Extra 80's bonus points if you've also seen _Iron Eagle_!


----------



## dwesterny

Lol yes. A childhood favorite.That and the kevin bacon bike messenger movie. I think he like fought drug dealers on his bicycle? Can't remember it now...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside

dwesterny said:


> Lol yes. A childhood favorite.That and the kevin bacon bike messenger movie. I think he like fought drug dealers on his bicycle? Can't remember it now...


 
It sounds vaguely familiar (and I'm still laughing at your description of the so-called plot), but I can't place it. There were so many top-notch films back then.  That could be a special category of old music videos!

From _The Legend of Billie Jean_:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A4xBp2rizQ[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

^^ I love Pat Benatar......


----------



## dwesterny

MsBrightside said:


> It sounds vaguely familiar (and I'm still laughing at your description of the so-called plot), but I can't place it. There were so many top-notch films back then.  That could be a special category of old music videos!
> 
> From _The Legend of Billie Jean_:



**Loosens tie and undoes collar button**
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltrMfT4Qz5Y[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny said:


> **Loosens tie and undoes collar button**
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltrMfT4Qz5Y



I was just watching this movie last night.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tom Petty - Your Got Lucky


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Robert Cray- Smoking Gun


----------



## MattB

Apologies if this has been posted already but...awesomeness.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzIbyDbmsyg[/ame]


----------



## CPProp

A few Brit Hits from way back

Flowers in the rain  The Move
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHY-oNPkVD8[/ame]

Hole in My shoe  Traffic
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a77yHpjdUtU[/ame]

Silence is golden The tremeloes
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n03g8nsaBro[/ame]

Apache  The Shadows
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzgbcyfJgfQ[/ame]


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNIZofPB8ZM[/ame]


----------



## CPProp

How 'Bout Us - Champaign

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBUqDr14DEw[/ame]


----------



## FreeThinker

Don't think this has been posted yet. 

Not a music video, but it sure owes a lot to the genre, and looking (and sounding) more "back in the day" all the time. 


http://youtu.be/dEjXPY9jOx8


----------



## GoodDaySir

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuwR3MKolGI[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQs1Ynq0rlk[/ame]


----------



## KHayes666

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjuUO3clEjU[/ame]


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku5sdcnQO4I[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I Know What Boys Like


----------



## swamptoad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcRtlj8KXT4[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Gap Band- Early in the Morning


----------



## CPProp

Thought Wipe out by Surfaris might conjure up warmer days at the beach to help wash away those winter blues.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5D07c0dJuQ[/ame]


----------



## MattB

I don't know if this was popular outside Canada, and I'm not Googling it...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPQgfaB3S1c[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MattB said:


> I don't know if this was popular outside Canada, and I'm not Googling it...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPQgfaB3S1c




Lol Silly- Yes! Way back in the day- I've posted Aldo Nova on this forum somewhere before myself


----------



## MattB

Ah bien sur! C'est magnifique!


----------



## MsBrightside

I could be wrong, but I don't think this one's been posted yet:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r69KkHALbk[/ame]

Hearing this always takes me straight back to college and the unique feeling of squelching through an inch or two of beer on the floor at a frat party.


----------



## biodieselman

Checked and saw no one has mentioned the world's greatest guitar player of all time, Jimi Hendrix. 

I saw Hendrix in 1969 at the San Diego Sports Arena. He's the only artist that sounded better live than recorded as he played extended versions of his hits. The man was simply amazing. His death was a great loss as he was starting to mellow, becoming more refined and poetic.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82kKVkdBUKg[/ame]


*"Little Wing"*

Well, she's walking through the clouds,
With a circus mind that's running wild,
Butterflies and Zebras,
And Moonbeams and fairy tales.
That's all she ever thinks about.
Riding with the wind.

When I'm sad, she comes to me,
With a thousand smiles she gives to me free.
It's alright, she says it's alright,
Take anything you want from me,
Anything.
Fly on little wing.​


----------



## wrestlingguy

I used to work with the original bassist for The Feelies, Keith DiNunzio, aka Keith Clayton. Great band, ahead of their time.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05GTWKu4uU8[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chris DeBurgh- Don't Pay the Ferry Man

Peter Gabriel- Shock the Monkey


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLcW9ArTts0[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside

MattB said:


> I don't know if this was popular outside Canada, and I'm not Googling it...





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol Silly- Yes! Way back in the day- I've posted Aldo Nova on this forum somewhere before myself


I definitely remember it, too, although I don't recall ever seeing the video. Fashion sense aside, the guy in the leopard suit looks so much like my first BF! Picture him with 30-40 extra pounds, wearing a black leather jacket and jeans with a wallet chain instead of the catsuit, and they could be brothers. Thanks for the reminder. :wubu:


MattB said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLcW9ArTts0


The '80's definitely had some crazy music videos, and this is a perfect example of that! However, some of the ladies on the BHM/FFA board might appreciate the random bit around 1:42, and I now have an unexpected urge to buy a tube of purple lipstick.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sting- Fortress Around Your Heart


Adam Ant- Goody Two Shoes


----------



## MattB

MsBrightside said:


> The '80's definitely had some crazy music videos, and this is a perfect example of that! However, some of the ladies on the BHM/FFA board might appreciate the random bit around 1:42, and I now have an unexpected urge to buy a tube of purple lipstick.



I can assure you, the FFA implications of that video did not cross my mind at all...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

*[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTnGI6Knw5Q"]Bohemian Rhapsody Played by 100+ year old fairground organ[/ame]



This is quite interesting too

*
*[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98KYMpBx9og"]The Wanamaker Organ - Inside the world's largest operating musical instrument [/ame]*


----------



## CPProp

Dont you just hate it when songs bring back memories before you were 20.

&#8234;Mony Mony by Tommy James & The Shondells If memories serves me right this was called bubblegum 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkMgs3lFwkQ[/ame]

The Temptations - My Girl
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IUG-9jZD-g[/ame]

Percy Sledge When a Man Loves a Woman
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq2P8pTrDvw[/ame]


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Friends - I resurrect this old chestnut about every four years (election time) along with an old song by The Who "We Won't Get Fooled Again" (but we will!) I used to share this one with my kids, back in the 70s.

The Voluble Wheelchair - again (and The Who - "Fooled")

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYMD_W_r3Fg"]"We Won't Get Fooled Again"[/ame] :

Lyrics: 

We'll be fighting in the streets
With our children at our feet
And the morals that they worship will be gone
And the men who spurred us on
Sit in judgment of all wrong
They decide and the shotgun sings the song

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around me
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
And I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again

Change it had to come
We knew it all along
We were liberated from the fall that's all
But the world looks just the same
And history ain't changed
'Cause the banners, they all flown in the last war

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around me
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
And I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again
No, no!

I'll move myself and my family aside
If we happen to be left half alive
I'll get all my papers and smile at the sky
For I know that the hypnotized never lie

Do ya?


There's nothing in the street
Looks any different to me
And the slogans are replaced, by-the-bye
And the parting on the left
Is now the parting on the right
And the beards have all grown longer overnight

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around me
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again
No, no!

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

Meet the new boss
Same as the old boss



The Voluble Wheel Chair: "By gad, sir, You are getting old!"(by Ogden Nash)



Friends - I resurrect this old chestnut ( about every four years (election time) along with an old song by The Who "We Won't Get Fooled Again" (but we will!) I used to share this one with my kids, back in the 70s.



The Voluble Wheel Chair
"By gad, sir, You are getting old!" 


I've known the poem for over 50 years. I posted the following on a bulletin board eight years ago and copy it below.


I can't say that this poem is a favorite of mine, perhaps because it fits me altogether too well. But I had occasion to dig it up as a response to an old friend - someone whom I have known for 65 of my 70 (now 78) years. From a couple of amiable nerds whose only interests were astronomy and chess, we have become Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum; two old curmudgeons, one on the right and one on the left. But we do come together in that last stanza - more or less.

The poem was hard to find on-line and hard to put together. I have long since lost the book in which I first came across it. Rather than lose it, I am posting it here.

I suspect that I'm not the only one here who finds some resonance with it.


The Voluble Wheel Chair

When you roll along admiring the view,
And everyone drives too fast but you;
When people not only ignore your advice,
But complain that youv'e given it to them twice;
When you babble of putts you nearly holed,
By gad, sir'
You are getting old.

When for novels you lose your appetite
Because writers don't write what they used to write.
When by current art you are unbeguiled
And pronounce it the work of an idiot child;
When cacophonous music leaves you cold,
By gad, sir,
You are getting old.

When you twist the sheets from night to morn
To recall when a cousin's daughter was born;
When youngsters mumble and won't speak up,
And your dog dodders, who was a pup;
When the modern girl seems a hussy bold,
By gad, sir,
You are getting old.

When you scoff at feminine fashion trends;
When strangers resemble absent friends;
When you start forgetting the neighbors names;
And remembering bygone football games;
When you only drop in at the club to scold;
By gad, sir,
You are getting old.

But when you roar at the income tax,
And the slippery bureaucratic hacks,
And the ancient political fishlike smell,
And assert that the world is going to hell,
Why, you are not old at all, at all;
By gad, sir,
You are on the ball!

Ogden Nash, The Voluble Wheel Chair
__________________


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wGkZJ9JFII"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wGkZJ9JFII[/ame]


----------



## MattB

*Hey Gang!! Let's go to the MALL! *

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-3TZiyY9Sk[/ame]


----------



## CPProp

I think this version may be one for the girls 

&#8234;Andy Kim - Rock Me Gently

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxYJqagN8jM[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLFfSDEA26o[/ame]



And this one is for CPProp...since he likes the Moody Blues I hope he may also be into the BOC 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg[/ame]


----------



## KittyKitten

The Jets "You Got it All" 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sByNZekTwCI[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_odTlZaoLCA[/ame]


----------



## CPProp

Sukiyaki - Kyo Sakamoto 1963

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUA-DcW1lFc[/ame]


----------



## Maddog

*Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love*


https://youtu.be/NpqmGx7meQw


----------



## CPProp

Thin Lizzy - Whiskey In The Jar

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyQ-tScuzwM[/ame]

T. Rex - Get It On

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZkTh_T75QY[/ame]


----------



## CPProp

Joe Cocker With A Little Help From My Friends 1968

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr3XHHMtrHw[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR3BaMQ0bBM"]Irene Cara- Break Dance[/ame]


----------



## Deezer123

Love all the suggestions!

here's mine:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTQbiNvZqaY[/ame]


----------



## CPProp

Way way way back in the day 

George Formby - When i'm cleaning windows

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfmAeijj5cM[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

One of my favorites from Rush. 

https://youtu.be/dMSFqXGZ5TQ


----------



## CPProp

Not everybodies cup of tea, but i find these relaxing 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge_DZsmXWEA[/ame]

Don Williams - I recall a gypsy woman 1976



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfq9sTgEKZc[/ame]

Don Williams - Amanda


----------



## Cynthia

This was playing when I lost ... Uh, TMI. Never mind. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STVcNX7anGU[/ame]


----------



## LumpySmile

Green Eyed Fairy just posted a photo reminded me of this song!! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K38xNqZvBJI[/ame]

You GO girl


----------



## Fantasist

Not exactly a music video, but come on, it's Judy.:bow:
[ame="https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=29Bg_5Xz86Y"]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=29Bg_5Xz86Y[/ame]


----------



## CPProp

Now this reminds of happier times 

Totally Tropical - Barbados

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-1QdtGxgYk[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJIuP7zEVeM[/ame]


----------



## BigElectricKat

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYHxGBH6o4M[/ame]


----------



## CPProp

Remember hearing this almost everyday working in a power station in Saudi Arabia in the mid 70s 

The Cats - One way wind
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVqCgpqS_R4[/ame]


----------



## BigElectricKat

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Our days, that is.....
> 
> Please allow me to go first
> 
> David Bowie - Cat People (Putting Out Fire)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpdHMaccjw4




Awesome!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Now, I must admit. When I first saw this thread, I just posted a video and went on about my business. But today, I went back to the beginning and watched many of the videos posted. There were a lot of songs that I knew (seems as though Green Eyed Fairy has been looking at my playlist!). But many more that I did not know. I was pleasantly surprised by the wide range of music posted. Thanks to all who participated!

Here's one from my Deejaying days: Noel - Slient Morning

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzA6yO7BO10[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgT9zGkiLig[/ame]


----------



## fuelingfire

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7OgIMMRc4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7OgIMMRc4[/ame]
Slash is why I learned to play guitar.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPoEA43cqKc&list=PL457817F55E74B6E4&index=14[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

As a woman that wanders around the net calling herself a fairy, I have no choice but to love the part where the woman grows wings....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXnF7fCCVzY[/ame]


----------



## Cynthia

RIP, dreamy Ben Orr.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsPh-EgH65M[/ame]


----------



## BigElectricKat

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_2D8Eo15wE[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Still the best!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G4jnaznUoQ[/ame]


----------



## Tad

Doug and the Slugs (Canadian champions of campiness in the early 80s) pay tribute to the camp of 60s and 70s TV here in "Who Knows How to Make Love Stay"

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqS72pTvN04[/ame]


----------



## CPProp

Remember listen to these under the bed covers on the old steam radio from Radio Luxemburg and the pirate radio ships Caroline and London, oh! what subversive fun that was

Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin' 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31AGv-hToE0[/ame]


Spencer Davis Group - Keep on Running


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kamXvqoL_JA[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yy6qICUTe0[/ame]

*Beans and Cornbread - Louis Jordan and the Tympany Five*


----------



## Angel

It's more than a feeling


[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XNQF9nZncPA[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

One of my fave bands from the 70s

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyIZ3pYKOQM[/ame]


----------



## CPProp

1964 The Honeycombs - Have I the right

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuUpOerfT2I[/ame]


----------



## CPProp

Dusty Springfield (Rusty Springboard as my Dad called call her) 
- Son of a preacher man

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp4339EbVn8[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWN65nAkk20[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

But you're still alive...
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPcyTyilmYY[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad

Love that song of Alanis! love the whole album! I got to see her in concert when I was a teen. :wubu:

Great share, Caroline!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

swamptoad said:


> Love that song of Alanis! love the whole album! I got to see her in concert when I was a teen. :wubu:
> 
> Great share, Caroline!



Thank you- glad you like it!


----------



## Angel

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jTvUT_Hx4Dc[/ame]


----------



## Angel

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CIDDEIWhuRU[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

This song has been in my head for the past few weeks.....


----------



## limitededition

Back in the ole club days


----------



## LizzieJones




----------



## BigElectricKat




----------



## LizzieJones




----------



## LumpySmile

I have no idea why I woke up with this song in my head...



never seen the video before until today... Shake that finger there buddy


----------



## LumpySmile

I saw this video the first time when I was 13.... All the suggestive images sure made an impression on my overactive hormones! haha


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## LizzieJones




----------



## Rojodi

Kids these days will never know of this fun:


----------



## CPProp

Madness - Our House


----------



## BigElectricKat

This one got stuck in my head today.


----------



## BigElectricKat

This one is especially for Green Eyed Fairy.


----------



## LizzieJones




----------



## blubrluvr

The Hooters. Cute Blonde BBW in yellow starting at 2:15. Bonus!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Nice one! She is adorable with that 80's short-do!


----------



## CPProp

Adam and the Ants


----------



## CPProp

Free


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

blubrluvr said:


> The Hooters. Cute Blonde BBW in yellow starting at 2:15. Bonus!



Have loved this for decades!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigElectricKat said:


> This one is especially for Green Eyed Fairy.




Somebody must have paid attention to my status! One of my faves, indeed!

This one below goes with one of my sig lines


----------



## CPProp

Dire Straits


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Love that song CPProp


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

Tee hee hee


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CarmellaBombshell said:


> Tee hee hee




Love that one, too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## CarmellaBombshell




----------



## Funtastic curves

Billy Joel - Uptown girl


----------



## Yakatori

Look, from this video-here, you can tell it wasn't actually Kavanaugh who started the fight:



_Red Red Wine_ - *UB40*​


----------



## Still a Skye fan

So many fun tunes and good memories!


----------



## CPProp

Paul McCartney & Wings - Mull of Kintyre


----------



## CPProp

Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel - Make Me Smile


----------



## BigElectricKat

Here's one.


----------



## sexybbw4u

Happy Together …


----------



## BigElectricKat

One of my faves!


----------



## LizzieJones




----------



## CPProp

Lola the Kinks


----------



## CPProp

Something to ward of the UK dark and cold winter days.


----------



## BBW1972




----------



## BBW1972

LizzieJones said:


>



More Cowbell! LoL


----------



## Coachd603




----------



## LizzieJones




----------



## BigElectricKat




----------



## CPProp

Who 1968


----------



## 1claire

I Will Always Love You by Whitney Houston

This has always been my favorite song from the movie The Bodyguard.


----------



## CPProp

John Rowles - If i only had time


----------



## Volt01




----------



## Volt01

alligadeer said:


> Guns N'Roses - November Rain
> 
> This song is a classic, and one of the first true rock ballads presented to my generation. Everything from the opening piano, until and throughout the chorus and orchestration, gives me chills. And Slash playing guitar in the churchyard is perfect, near the end. Still gives me chills. As good quality as Meatloaf, I tell ya!
> 
> And can anyone name the venue from :16 in to 1:30, what place is that?



Big gnr fan here lol


----------



## swamptoad

Swing Out Sister - Breakout


----------



## Volt01

Def leppard Lets get rocked


----------



## swamptoad

Joe Jackson - Steppin' Out


----------



## waldo

sorry if this a repeat (don't think so but not wantoing to wade through 15 pages of posts)

Dedicated to my fellow Canadian, Lizzie:


----------



## swamptoad

waldo said:


> sorry if this a repeat (don't think so but not wantoing to wade through 15 pages of posts)
> 
> Dedicated to my fellow Canadian, Lizzie:




The guitar riff kind of reminds me of Jesse's Girl. Cool song!


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## waldo

swamptoad said:


>





Only question is who is better; ELO or BTO


----------



## waldo

It seems we Canadians were right up there with female fronted hard rock back in the day. Another classic from the early '80s: Headpins


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## BigElectricKat




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## BigElectricKat




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## waldo

ok here is some more classic '80s and badly underrated Canadian content: Triumph. This band was a total professional class act and never got near the credit they deserved:
Follow Your Heart: 

Somebody's Out There:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## HUGEisElegant

This was "back in my day". lol I don't listen to 90's music or newer music anymore (I listen to classic rock, mostly in the years of about 1967-'75), but this one always made me laugh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Always loved this one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

George Michael's best IMO


----------



## CPProp

The Shadows – Theme for young Lovers original release in 1964 when I was a wee bairn, the tunes back in the day but modern video


----------



## Jay78




----------



## Rojodi




----------



## CPProp

The platters – The great pretender – this is really back in the day and just about within my life time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## CPProp

Marmalade – Reflections of my life 1969


----------



## CPProp

Marbles – Only one woman 1968


----------



## CPProp

This was very popular down the local youth club – table tennis and Percy Sledge what more could you ask for in 1966 ????


----------



## CPProp

Sandy Posey (1966) remember listing to this on the old steam radio I’d built from a kit.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Can't have one without the other...





AND 

I was sad...and so were my daughters, to hear of the passing of Bill Withers. We had many car rides together enjoying his music.


----------



## Barrett

Journey "Separate Ways"


----------



## Barrett

Men at Work "It's a Mistake"


----------



## Barrett

The Fixx "Stand or Fall"


----------



## Barrett

Midnight Oil "Beds Are Burning"


----------



## Barrett

The Police "Spirits in the Material World"


----------



## Barrett

Scorpions "No One Like You"


----------



## Barrett

Kate Bush "Runnin' Up That Hill"


----------



## Joker




----------



## Barrett

Depeche Mode "Enjoy the Silence"


----------



## Barrett

Duran Duran "Save a Prayer"


----------



## Joker




----------



## tonyguy

From w-a-y back in the day. Gene Pitney's 1961 hit "Town Without Pity" from the movie of the same name. For some reason this song started playing in my head yesterday. Great song.


----------



## Orchid

Very nice


----------



## Barrett

Amii Stewart "Knock on Wood"


----------



## CPProp

I'd forgotten about these, until a friend reminded me of them.

*Jet Harris & Tony Meehan -* *Diamonds (1963).*


----------



## CPProp

One of my Favourite old bands that have stood the passing of time.

*THE SHADOWS - Wonderful Land*


----------



## Joker




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wow. lots of my favorites coming up in this thread!
All I got is worth nothing...



And since we're going old school, let's show the kids how it was done!


I can never get enough of this one...


And who knew that Lori Loughlin was a BMX gal? Dayum....


----------



## Joker

Just kick back and have some Bob.


----------



## Rojodi

Little Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## Joker

Because I want you, I need you......


----------



## CPProp

Grew up with these Merseybeat sounds back in the day

*Gerry & The Pacemakers You'll Never Walk Alone*



*Gerry & The Pacemakers - Ferry Cross The Mersey*



*Cilla Black - Anyone Who Had A Heart*



*Cilla Black - You're My World*


----------



## Rojodi

This song seems to resonate when I write notes for detective/private investigation short stories:


----------



## Rojodi

Little Catholic school me loved this


----------



## Barrett

The 5th Dimension -- Age of Aquarius


----------



## CPProp

Moody Blues – go now



Kinks – Sunny Afternoon


----------



## CPProp

The Bee Gees – Massachusetts


----------



## Jon Blaze

The late 80s and 90s will always be influential to who I am.


----------



## Joker

I work as a DJ in a senior center and also in other places but You know? I do have some favorites.


----------



## Joker

Many older Asians.


----------



## CPProp

A few other Mersey sounds of the 60’s I remember

Searchers – what have they done to the rain


The Swinging Blue Jeans - You're No Good


*Billy J Kramer & The Dakotas – Bad to me - (written by Lennon and McCartney)*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Before Gwen Stefani and even Madonna.....
Anyone else have this album? I wore it out.



Perfect for Dimensions?


----------



## Sonic Purity

CPProp said:


> *Billy J Kramer & The Dakotas – Bad to me - (written by Lennon and McCartney)*



And then later, in 1968, minus Billy J. Kramer, The Dakotas did this:
Dakotas - The spider and the fly (UK freakbeat psych)


(No actual video for this song that i know of, so it’s a still of the record label. Apologies for breaking the intent of this thread.)

I never even heard this song one time until it came into KALX in 1989 on the Psychedelic Snarl compilation (Discogs listing) and i auditioned it and immediately aired it. Ah, the memories of watching the LP slowly spin as it aired, occasionally sharing flirty eyes with fellow DJ Velda Swank as she pulled music for her show. (Truthfully we were actually both enjoying the song more than any flirting going on.)


----------



## Sonic Purity

OK, here’s a legit actual music video, with especial current relevance. I didn’t make it through all 18 pages of past posts so this may be a dupe, but it’s not on the first 6 nor last 5, so here we go.

Devo’s introduction to the world: video of the original version of Jocko Homo. We start with one of poorer quality with the essential intro portion not on other currently-posted videos:


Once the actual music starts, you can switch to this better quality video (with stereo audio, sounds like from the record):


Note that they’re listed as being on Warner Bros., which they were and was probably who paid for the video, but this version of this song was originally a single released on their own Boojie Boy (sp?) label circa 1977, when some of us weren’t sure if they were a band or what they were.

Anybody besides me blown away by how very well their late 1970s fashion sense happens to fit squarely in with 2020 in-person get-togethers?


----------



## CPProp

Something a wee bit different:-
A bit of UK skiffle from 1960’s that I just remember
Lonnie Donegan "My Old Man's A Dustman"


----------



## Sonic Purity

CPProp’s Location: In the shadows of the cuckoo clock
always reminds me of Cuckoo Clock (Rachel Sweet):


----------



## Joker

I play fiddle and Banjo. Well I did until I killed some nerves in my fingers. But the thing is. Be yourself.


----------



## CPProp

This was fun back in 1976 after a few bevvies

Wurzels – I am a Cider Drinker


----------



## Jon Blaze

Tuesday Night... 
Just got paid


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> Tuesday Night...
> Just got paid



Cannot tell you how many times this song has ran through my head on Friday payday!


----------



## Joker

My dad was Country my mother was Big Band I was rock but this united us


----------



## CPProp

A bit wacky but fun - The Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band - I'm The Urban Spaceman (1968)


----------



## Velda Swank

Sonic Purity said:


> And then later, in 1968, minus Billy J. Kramer, The Dakotas did this:
> Dakotas - The spider and the fly (UK freakbeat psych)
> 
> 
> (No actual video for this song that i know of, so it’s a still of the record label. Apologies for breaking the intent of this thread.)
> 
> I never even heard this song one time until it came into KALX in 1989 on the Psychedelic Snarl compilation (Discogs listing) and i auditioned it and immediately aired it. Ah, the memories of watching the LP slowly spin as it aired, occasionally sharing flirty eyes with fellow DJ Velda Swank as she pulled music for her show. (Truthfully we were actually both enjoying the song more than any flirting going on.)



Well, I am honored to have shared flirty eyes with you, so long ago. Hope you are well! I miss DJing—I have so many wonderful and hilarious memories at KALX.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Velda Swank said:


> Well, I am honored to have shared flirty eyes with you, so long ago. Hope you are well! I miss DJing—I have so many wonderful and hilarious memories at KALX.


Bear witness, Dims peeps: i am melted into the comfy couch (like a recliner comfy chair, but it’s a whole couch) upon which i’m currently seated from the sudden appearance in this venue of the venerable Ms. Swank. Blown away barely begins to describe the experience.

VS: check out the Due To The Pandemic thread here. I think you may have some things to contribute to edify and delight those following it.


----------



## Dayeme35




----------



## waldo

Probably already posted somewhere much earlier in these 19 pages, but always worth a reminder "Don't Know What You Got 'Till its Gone"
Cinderella

WOW, over 7 years since this thread was started!! Hope you all are doing well !!


----------



## littlefairywren

<3


----------



## Colonial Warrior

OMG! How much I loved this video back in the day!


----------



## littlefairywren

Because Steve Perry's voice always tugs at my heart.


----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Colonial Warrior

littlefairywren said:


> Because Steve Perry's voice always tugs at my heart.



I just remember I had the cassette tape of Frontiers. The music of Journey always brings me cool memories of the early 80s like video games, comic books and many other stuff of that time. Always loved the artwork for their albums! But this is a video thread and I wish to share this song. It was in my mind since early this morning!


----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## littlefairywren

Love, love, love. The video was decadent and really sexy, but I always worried about the cat and kittens 


Barrett said:


>


----------



## Sonic Purity

Obviously Barrett’s on the Dimensions DJ team. We should go to his house and party or something.



Barrett said:


>




In addition to being a great song for many reasons, around the time it was new and several years thereafter, Cars was the unofficial theme of the KALX Ridefinder, that now exceedingly quaint service of the past whereby people would voice telephone in to get written down on a paper list offering or wanting (vehicular) rides various places. Then a DJ would read the listings over the air at 9 AM and 9 PM daily: first names and phone numbers. Fun times. I don’t think it was all that useful a service even by the 1980s, but it was fun to read over thematically-appropriate music.

****
Since we seem to be doing early 1980s New Wave and related, here’s another of my forever favorites:
Messages — Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark

Pivotal to my life, in idiosyncratic ways that are difficult to explain succinctly. Played it for myself and on the radio countless times. Not until 5 minutes ago had i ever seen the video (i’m an aural person, not visual).


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Sonic Purity

Red Frame/White Light — Orchestral Manoeuvres In the Dark


----------



## Sonic Purity

Barrett said:


>



Great classic. Unfortunately some people stop there, thinking that Simple Minds were a one-hit wonder. Maybe on the charts, but in terms of song quality i disagree. Here’s an earlier song (an instrumental) i like even better:

Theme For Great Cities — Simple Minds


----------



## Sonic Purity

Also often overlooked:
Promised You A Miracle — Simple Minds

KALX had a gold-predominant splatter rainbow colored PVC copy of the New Gold Dream album, with this song. Didn’t do the listeners any good, but very pretty to watch it slowly spin in the air studio.

(Yes, the song truly does start cold and hard like that.)


----------



## Sonic Purity

Never understood why this song never blew up on commercial radio (at least in the U.S.):
Age Of Consent — New Order


----------



## Barrett

OH.
Speaking of relatively unknown instrumentals from back then, Genesis had one of my favorites on their 1983 eponymous album, "Genesis," titled
"Second Home by the Sea."
The video is a live performance from later on in their "Invisible Touch" tour (still in the '80s).


----------



## Barrett

Sonic Purity said:


> Never understood why this song never blew up on commercial radio (at least in the U.S.):
> Age Of Consent — New Order



Seems weird that wouldn't have caught on.
It sounds a little like another popular song of the time.


----------



## Barrett




----------



## Sonic Purity

Barrett said:


> Seems weird that wouldn't have caught on.
> It sounds a little like another popular song of the time.



Yeah, it’s strange what did (and does) become popular vs. similar things that don’t.

Here’s a not-quite instrumental (lots of non-word vocalizations and a few actual words) that may not be well-known, from 1980:

Your Dragging Feet — Polyrock


----------



## Barrett




----------



## Sonic Purity

Barrett said:


>



Oh no you din’t!
Let’s take our P. Furs all the way back to the beginning. Note: intro is a long soft fade. Doesn't start rocking until 2 min. 9 sec. Remember: this was the first that the world heard of the P. Furs.

India — Psychedelic Furs


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I love this video with a science fiction concept by Rick Springfield!


----------



## Barrett




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Colonial Warrior

littlefairywren said:


>



I have heard that song in the 80s but I didn't remember it until now. Thanks for sharing @littlefairywren!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Another of those forgotten vids of the 80s!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren

I got to see Prince in 1992 and wow...


----------



## Colonial Warrior

One of my favorites from the early 80s!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## curvluver

Had to post this as I was a ride supervisor at the amusement park this was filmed at (and the only one who was previously the ferris wheel operator) so I'm operating most of the rides shown during the video.


----------



## littlefairywren

I've possibly posted this already, but it's so good.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

littlefairywren said:


> I've possibly posted this already, but it's so good.



I love that song! I used to listen on the radio but never seen the video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Sonic Purity

Barrett said:


>



Picture disc of this from my collection. It’s on the Leg Side. I prefer hearing that side, and looking at the cat side. Now if the Leg Side featured almost any of our (US | SS | )BBW members, i might then prefer looking at Leg Side as well as listening to it.


----------



## Tad

I didn't really have access to music videos when they were first huge (we had no cable and most of them were on cable), but here are a couple from songs that I listened a LOT back in the day

Payola$ Where is This Love (this was on the first album that I bought, and more importantly recorded onto cassette so that I could listen to it at least daily on my knock-off walkman)



The Pukka Orchestra had one album, which spun off about five singles on Canadian radio. I was super-hyped to see them for my third ever concert, but they had to cancel at the last minute (iirc correctly the keyboardist's father fell ill in England, and he flew off to be there) and they never continued. This song was the only cover tune on the album, and not even my favorite song from the album, but it was also the only one to get a video with any effort behind it.
Pukka Orchestra Listen to the Radio


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Sonic Purity

Everyone (not singling out any one individual): here’s a screenshot of why it can be so very helpful to go to the bother of putting the song and band name before or after the video:



If it’s not a geographic block, it’s often a takedown:


Since Dimensions’ policy is to keep posts up forever, and since we’re all around the world and may hit various policy blocks, it can be very helpful to provide at least the song title and performer name in text before or after the embedded media container, for those in the present or future who are so inclined to avail themselves of your fine musical wisdom and taste to do their own searches and quite possibly find the same material (or at least close) posted elsewhere.

 Thanks to those of you who are already posting with the song title and performer in text! 

Back on topic (and providing an example), here’s the original video from back in the day for likely the most well-known song from likely the most well-known band on what at the time was the best-known New Zealand recording label on the U.S. west coast:

Pink Frost — The Chills


Had the honor of seeing them perform live at The Berkeley Square (a large bar/small performance venue).

Stereo high fidelity audio only:


Once back in the day i brought in 2 copies to KALX and offset started them so the Chills sang round-robin with themselves. Fun times.


----------



## littlefairywren

Thank you for the heads up, @Sonic Purity. I've seen those pop up before, but had no idea it was happening when I was posting. Will label all my tracks from now on 




Sonic Purity said:


> Everyone (not singling out any one individual): here’s a screenshot of why it can be so very helpful to go to the bother of putting the song and band name before or after the video:
> View attachment 138619
> 
> 
> If it’s not a geographic block, it’s often a takedown:
> View attachment 138620
> 
> Since Dimensions’ policy is to keep posts up forever, and since we’re all around the world and may hit various policy blocks, it can be very helpful to provide at least the song title and performer name in text before or after the embedded media container, for those in the present or future who are so inclined to avail themselves of your fine musical wisdom and taste to do their own searches and quite possibly find the same material (or at least close) posted elsewhere.
> 
> Thanks to those of you who are already posting with the song title and performer in text!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

One of those wonderful music videos of the 80s with well choreographed martial arts scenes and the song still rocks. The Warrior from Patty Smyth!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The unforgettable Laura Branigan in one of her smash hits, Gloria!


----------



## littlefairywren

John Cafferty - Tender Years ❤


----------



## CPProp

As It’s the season for those little green devils (in the UK anyway), thought this might be fun.

(Everyone Knows it's) Windy- The Association


----------



## Colonial Warrior

CPProp said:


> As It’s the season for those little green devils (in the UK anyway), thought this might be fun.
> 
> (Everyone Knows it's) Windy- The Association



I'm a fan of The Association.

My favorite verse is: "And Windy has stormy eyes that flash at the sound of lies. And Windy has wings to fly above the clouds."

This song makes me think about one SSBBW models, Bo Berry!


----------



## Barrett

Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons -- December 1963


----------



## Barrett

Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons -- Who Loves You


----------



## Barrett

Atlanta Rhythm Section -- Spooky


----------



## Barrett

Atlanta Rhythm Section -- Imaginary Lovers


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Another smash hit from The Association, Goodbye Columbus!


----------



## Barrett

Deep Purple -- Perfect Strangers


----------



## Barrett

The Ventures -- Walk Don't Run


----------



## FAinPA

First video that came on when my sister and I turned on MTV when we got cable I think in 1984 even though this is a 1983 release.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Alarm - Rain in the Summertime


----------



## penguin




----------



## littlefairywren

Zappacosta - Overload


----------



## CPProp

Why not? - the Christmas song Nat King Cole 1961.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## AuntHen

I have never seen the video to this song. You guys... I just can't


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> I have never seen the video to this song. You guys... I just can't



Hehe sometimes digging up videos can muck up a great song. This was and still is one of my favourites, but when I discovered that the lead singer was jumping about in a blue romper...lol. His voice and the lyrics had me imagining a big, brutish dude 

Exhile - Kiss You all Over


----------



## littlefairywren

Q Lazzarus - Goodbye Horses
"It rubs the lotion on it's skin"


----------



## Fuzzy




----------



## Colonial Warrior

fat9276 said:


> I have never seen the video to this song. You guys... I just can't



I have never seen it too! I was more radio oriented. This song was a classic that remember me of now defunct Alfa Rock 106 FM. just remember a very few music videos because I never had cable TV or satellite dish.

Just a few videos on some local TV shows! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

This is the only music video I saw in the time from supergroup Kansas. I saw it in a TV show in 1983.

I'm still impressed by the chess game between good and evil!


----------



## littlefairywren

Sara - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Fuzzy

Gypsy (2002 Remaster) - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## littlefairywren

Baby Come Back - Player


----------



## littlefairywren

Steal Away - Robbie Dupree


----------



## littlefairywren

On My Own - Patti LaBelle and Michael McDonald ❤


----------



## Colonial Warrior

From one of the greatest TV music shows of all time!


----------



## littlefairywren

Nazareth - Love Hurts


----------



## CPProp

Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band "I'm the Urban Spaceman"


----------



## Fuzzy

The Look of Love - ABC


----------



## Fuzzy

The Cars - Shake it up!


----------



## CPProp

Before my time but grew up with this band.

The Glenn Miller Band – in the Mood


- Chattanooga Choo Choo


----------



## littlefairywren

So You Win Again - Hot Chocolate


----------



## Colonial Warrior

In a funny note to begin the 2021, here is the late Jerry Lewis in a performance of Leroy Anderson's The Typewriter song!


----------



## Fuzzy

The Police - De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da


----------



## Barrett

Fleetwood Mac -- Dreams


----------



## penguin




----------



## Colonial Warrior

_I just remember in 1986, I saw this video of 21st Century Boy by Sigue Sigue Sputnik. The case is I'm still  it!

_


----------



## littlefairywren

Stephen Bishop - On And On


----------



## littlefairywren

When this was released in Australia we had no idea that the boys in the video were not the actual Skatt Brothers. None the less, the marketing ploy worked, because for a long time I was determined to find myself a cowboy with a huge..........mustache. 

Skatt Brothers - Life at the Outpost


----------



## CPProp

*Fleetwood Mac Albatross 1969*


----------



## CPProp

Whispering Grass: Don Estelle and Windsor Davis a No 1 UK hit in 1975


----------



## CPProp

*Dave Dee Dozey Beaky Mick & Tich - Bend It - 1966*


----------



## littlefairywren

My favourite of theirs.
Kiss - Shandi


----------



## littlefairywren

Foreigner - Feels Like the First Time


----------



## Peregrin.1962

Sadly, the clips are rubbish - so it‘s just the song. I remember a lot of pudgy bar-owners‘ daughters behind the counters back in the days - so this was how I imagined her.


----------



## MattB

The Specials - Too Much Too Young (Live) - YouTube


----------



## CPProp

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky Mick & Tich - Hold Tight 1966


----------



## yayfat

Queen - Sweet Lady - from A Night at the Opera (1975) 

Been an earworm in my head for a while, a likable one at least. Still have the LP that I bought back in the day.


----------



## AuntHen

One of my favorite Rush songs and this video is so very 80s and uhhh... Canadian.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Weather Girls - It's Raining Men 
If Only!


----------



## Fuzzy

Survivor - Eye of the Tiger


----------



## littlefairywren

Whatever Happened to Old Fashioned Love - BJ Thomas


----------



## littlefairywren

Belfast Child - Simple Minds


----------



## Fuzzy

Freeze Frame - J. Geils Band


----------



## CPProp

How about us - Champaign


----------



## CPProp

Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin


----------



## Fuzzy

Moody Blues - Tuesday Afternoon


----------



## CPProp

Yellow River – Christie


----------



## CPProp

Fire - The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown


----------



## littlefairywren

Someday - Glass Tiger


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen) with Quindon Tarver 

I'm definitely as fat as I imagine.


----------



## littlefairywren

Slow Hand - The Pointer Sisters


----------



## AuntHen

I remember when this came out my first year of highschool. I had the album and played it endlessly


----------



## littlefairywren

Crazy Mama - J.J. Cale


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Some proclaim Luciano Pavaratti is the greatest recorded tenor of all time, but I beg to differ.


----------



## JaydedJen

What About Love? By Heart


----------



## littlefairywren

Heart and Soul - Huey Lewis and the News
Oh, the memories this triggers.


----------



## CPProp

Musical Youth - Pass The Dutchie


----------



## CPProp

Malcolm McLaren – Double Dutch


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> Malcolm McLaren – Double Dutch



OMG I'd completely forgotten about this and it's video. It's joyous! I could actually skip rope in those days, but I'd literally knock myself out now.


----------



## Barrett

littlefairywren said:


> Heart and Soul - Huey Lewis and the News
> Oh, the memories this triggers.



I hear ya. Listening to that gave me wicked chills. Literally.
I hated my high school years for a lot of reasons, but there are a lot of good memories, as well.
That was one of the songs in the soundtrack of that period in my life.
Anytime that I've posted a string of '80s music in this thread, some memory from back then triggered it.


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> OMG I'd completely forgotten about this and it's video. It's joyous! I could actually skip rope in those days, but I'd literally knock myself out now.



Gosh!, you must be really supple if your knees can come up to your chin


----------



## Barrett

Monday, Monday -- The Mamas & The Papas



It's Monday. But I don't really like Mondays.
I do like the Mamas & Papas.

Here is my favorite song of theirs (California Dreamin')
(Rest in Peace Mama Cass  )


----------



## Tad

CPProp said:


> Malcolm McLaren – Double Dutch


I'm pretty sure I'd never seen nor heard that before, but it is great! I'd had no idea that there is/was a performance jump rope scene!

*****************************

Maybe one of you can help me find a video that I recall the visuals of, but not the song. It was getting heavy play in 1985 or early 1986 (at least where I was), and was shot in something like a bunkhouse that was slowly flooding, so that by the end the singer is pushing his face up into the air pocket at the top of the place. I thought at the time that it was a really well done video, but being a bit claustrophobic it certainly gave me mixed feelings. In my memory it was from The Cure "Close to Me", but looking through youtube apparently not! It would have been from the same era, which is maybe why I mixed them up?

Anyone remember that video, and know what song it was from?

****************************
And finally, I thought Nik Kershaw was pretty cool back in 1984, this song was on one of the first few LPs I ever bought, but the special effects in the music video seemed even cooler


----------



## Barrett

Mama Cass and her cute shufflin' self (Dancin' In The Streets):


----------



## CPProp

Tubeway Army / Gary Newman - Are Friends Electric


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Love - Company of Strangers
I don't expect anyone to know this. It was and still is a favourite, that came up in my playlist this morning.


----------



## littlefairywren

Baby It's You - Promises


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## littlefairywren

Help Me Make it Through the Night - Sammi Smith


----------



## CPProp

The Swinging Blue Jeans - You're No Good


----------



## AuntHen

Y'all, 1988 is "back in the day" now


----------



## littlefairywren

Really back in the day.
Ebb Tide - The Platters


----------



## CPProp

David Bowie – The Jean Genie


----------



## littlefairywren

Trouble - Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## CPProp

REFLECTIONS OF MY LIFE - THE MARMALADE ~ 1969


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren

Def Leppard - Have You Ever Needed Someone So Bad?


----------



## Ilegalpat

David Lee Roth brought the humor. "I don't feel tardy".


----------



## Colonial Warrior

CPProp said:


> REFLECTIONS OF MY LIFE - THE MARMALADE ~ 1969



Nice song! And also, I love this cover from Tracy Huang!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

When I heard this song for the first time, I mistakenly confused Morris Day with Prince. I still love this!


----------



## CPProp

MARMALADE - Ob La Di Ob La Da (1969)


----------



## CPProp

This is one of my earliest instrumental music memories, it’s as good now as it was then.
Acker Bilk Stranger on the shore (1961)


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## PhllipP




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Tad

I still remember dancing around a friend's Mother's kitchen to this song on a New Year's Eve when we had no dates, but did have a bottle of vodka, the house to ourselves, and a stereo that fortunately held up while cranked up to the max.


----------



## CPProp

Its always nice to establish you have a famous relative in the Clan. 

The Animals - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood 1965


----------



## seavixen

My husband's go-to noraebang '90s goodness song. Try not to get it stuck in your head.


----------



## littlefairywren

Set Adrift on Memory Bliss - PM Dawn


----------



## CPProp

THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen

Keith Moon was brilliant!


----------



## cupcakeyoukillme

It's so surreal seeing music I grew up listening to as a kid considered classic. When I think of classics I think of The Doors Riders On The Storm or Led Zeppelin's Stairway To Heaven.


----------



## MattB

AuntHen said:


> Keith Moon was brilliant!



Agreed. May I present to all of you one of the finest moments in Rock history. (From one of the best music documentaries ever.)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

This video was one of my top favorites when I began to use youtube for watching music videos in 2008!


----------



## littlefairywren

Hold Me In Your Arms - Southern Sons


----------



## CPProp

The Troggs - Wild Thing


----------



## PhllipP

Take On Me - a-ha


----------



## AuntHen

MattB said:


> Agreed. May I present to all of you one of the finest moments in Rock history. (From one of the best music documentaries ever.)


That is gold, Matt! 
Continuing in The Who line... very sad this because Moon died 4 months after this session.


----------



## AuntHen

I am a bit obsessed with Def Leppard lately (especially old school Joe Elliott. Is it the mullet? 7th grade flash backs haha), watching documentaries, etc. Today at the grocery store, I walked by a car that had a huge Def Leppard decal on its rear window. They're like...following me


----------



## littlefairywren

I'll see your Def Leppard, and raise you my Def Leppard. ❤ 
Love Bites - Def Leppard


----------



## Colonial Warrior

For Def Leppard fans! Double feature!


----------



## littlefairywren

All I Wanna Do Is Make Love To You - Heart


----------



## littlefairywren

Yes, I like Charles Aznavour. So romantic. ❤ 
The Old Fashioned Way - Charles Aznavour


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen

Canadians! Where you at???? 
Rik's spandex suit is doing all kinds of things for me


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## AuntHen

Double Life ~The Cars


----------



## BrianWatson




----------



## BigElectricKat




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren

Is This Love? - Alison Moyet


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## Barrett

The Air That I Breathe -- The Hollies


----------



## wrenchboy

AuntHen said:


> One of my favorite Rush songs and this video is so very 80s and uhhh... Canadian.




The only song that Rush ever did with vocals besides the 3.


----------



## littlefairywren

Baby I'm-A Want You - Bread


----------



## snoopymnky

Surprised Material Girl was never posted. That and Into the Groove were two of my favorites of Madonna.


----------



## AuntHen

Even better live


----------



## Orchid




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Colonial Warrior said:


>


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Love - Anita Baker


----------



## littlefairywren

Sailing - Rod Stewart


----------



## CPProp

Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I love this video because The Pretenders played with the concept of a late 60s TV series The Avengers!


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## CPProp

Another bit of music I grew up with - its no wonder I need a shrink.
Lonnie Donegan - The Battle of New Orleans


----------



## AuntHen

I dont need to dance. I'm sweating just sitting in this heat wave


----------



## CPProp

Nazareth - Love Hurts
**


----------



## CPProp

Free - All Right Now


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Turn It On Again by Genesis


----------



## CPProp

*Bad Company - Can't Get Enough
*


----------



## CPProp

Doo Wah Diddy Manfred Mann


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Flash in the Night by Secret Service
(Nice memories of 80s Euro Pop)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

AuntHen said:


> I dont need to dance. I'm sweating just sitting in this heat wave



Did you know the woman in the video wasn't the true vocalist. The real voice was from the beautiful and sexy Martha Wash!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Gimme All Your Lovin' by ZZ Top

In remembrance of Dusty Hill (May 19, 1949 – July 27, 2021) RIP


----------



## CPProp

PROCOL HARUM - A Whiter Shade of Pale


----------



## CPProp

Animals - Don't let me be Misunderstood


----------



## CPProp

Sukiyaki - Kyu Sakamoto


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Life Is Life by Opus 
(An 80s jewel)


----------



## CPProp

Free - Wishing well


----------



## CPProp

MARBLES - The Walls Fell Down


----------



## CPProp

The Tornadoes - Telstar


----------



## CPProp

The Byrds "Mr. Tambourine Man"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnstCrL1_e0


----------



## FuriousGeorge

If we mean "back in the day".. lets really go back in the days of MTV... the lovely Alison Moyet

Yazoo - Don't Go


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Autodrive by Herbie Hancock


----------



## Colonial Warrior

In the loving memory of Brian Travers. RIP!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I just love this song!


----------



## Joker

Happy 86th Birthday Killer.


----------



## CPProp

Love Affair – Everlasting Love


----------



## Tickleseeker




----------



## Joker

Night all friends and other's


----------



## CPProp

Gary Puckett and the Union Gap - 'Lady Willpower'


----------



## Tickleseeker

CPProp said:


> Gary Puckett and the Union Gap - 'Lady Willpower'



Choice


----------



## Colonial Warrior

A hidden jem from 1986. Soul City by The Partland Brothers


----------



## CPProp

The Animals - We Gotta Get Out Of This Place


----------



## CPProp

Love Affair - Rainbow Valley


----------



## Joker




----------



## loonerman

Sometimes, when I need a pick-me-up… Van Hagar


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Up, Up and Away (My Beautiful Balloon) by The Fifth Dimension.

Who else misses this in 2021?


----------



## BigElectricKat




----------



## BigElectricKat




----------



## RVGleason

In memory of Michael Nesmith, who passed away on December 10th.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## littlefairywren

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>



OMG, GEF, I had completely forgotten about this little gem! Thank you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## littlefairywren

You're Only Lonely - J.D. Souther


----------



## TheShannan




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Let Him Go by Animotion


----------



## AuntHen

Maneater ~Hall n Oates


----------



## Colonial Warrior

You Make My Dreams by Hall & Oates


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Method of Modern Love by Hall & Oates


----------



## littlefairywren

Touch Myself - T-Boz


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Tra La La by The Banana Splits (1969)


----------



## BigElectricKat

It's Good to be the King - Mel Brooks


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Sad Sweet Dreamer by Sweet Sensation


----------



## CPProp

Could not get time off to go to this festival - oh well thats life

Free: All right Now isle of Wight festival 1970


The Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin - Live at Isle of Wight festival 1970


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Colonial Warrior

You to Me are Everything by Real Thing


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Lonely Boy by Andrew Gold


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## CPProp

Ralph McTell - Streets of London


----------



## CPProp

Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone Again (Naturally)


----------



## AuntHen

I want ONJ's sparkling romper so bad!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Queen Of Hearts by Bad Boys Blue


----------



## CPProp

Peter Sarstedt - Where Do You Go To My Lovely


----------



## CPProp

Roger Whittaker - The last Farewell


----------



## littlefairywren

I LOVE this!
Don't Leave Me This Way - Thelma Houston


----------



## CPProp

Crispian St. Peters - The Pied Piper
**


----------



## CPProp

HELEN SHAPIRO - Walking Back to Happiness
**


----------



## CPProp

Dusty Springfield - Son of a Preacher Man
**


----------



## CPProp

The Move Flowers in the Rain


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Have a nice Sunday morning for all of you!

Just The Same Way by Journey (1979)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Wooly Bully by Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs (1965 TV)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

My Generation by The Who (1967)

Just what I needed to start the week!


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm on a bit of an 80's kick at the moment...


----------



## Colonial Warrior

A


littlefairywren said:


> I'm on a bit of an 80's kick at the moment...




Another one from that movie!

Dancing in the Sheets by Shalamar


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Let's Wait Awhile by Janet Jackson


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I just remember when this video came out. Stranger In My House by Ronnie Mislap.


----------



## GardensInBrooklyn

...Been grooving on this song for the last week...


----------



## cinnamitch

Genesis


----------



## Dromond

I've got a taste for the 80's hard stuff!


----------



## Dromond

Are you awake yet?

If not, YOU WILL BE!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

*"Greetings, Starfighter! You have been recruited by the Star League to defend the frontier against Xur and the Ko-Dan armada."*

July 13, 1984: The Last Starfighter debuted in movie theaters

Never Crossed My Mind by Cliff Magness


----------



## Dromond




----------



## Dromond




----------



## CPProp




----------



## FuriousGeorge




----------



## Colonial Warrior

In loving memory of Judith Durham (1943-2022). Former lead singer of The Seekers.

Rest in peace!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rest in peace, Olivia Newton-John!


----------



## RVGleason

A highlight from the film ‘Xanadu’. 

RIP Olivia Newton-John.


----------



## RVGleason

Olivia Newton-John with The Tubes.


----------



## agouderia

RIP Olivia - many of us will want to remember you like this.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Donna

Don't you remember you told me you loved me, baby?


----------



## littlefairywren

This was, and always will be my favourite of hers...


----------



## CPProp




----------



## Sonic Purity

A Million Miles Away - The Plimsouls


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> Rest in peace, Olivia Newton-John!



So beautiful and perfect. Always wished I could be her when I was a kid.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So beautiful and perfect. Always wished I could be her when I was a kid.


You are beautiful and perfect as you are!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> You are beautiful and perfect as you are!


Awww thanks! and so are you


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Just got done reading her bio, too. Unbelievable human on so many levels.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Awww thanks! and so are you


I'm only telling the truth!


----------



## CPProp

Everyone's Gone to the Moon Jonathan King


----------



## CPProp

*The Troggs - Wild Thing*​


----------



## Colonial Warrior

CPProp said:


> Everyone's Gone to the Moon Jonathan King



It talks too much about our present days! I love it!


----------



## CPProp

Colonial Warrior said:


> It talks too much about our present days! I love it!


I must admit the tune popped into my head on hearing the current moon ventures on the news


----------



## Colonial Warrior

CPProp said:


> I must admit the tune popped into my head on hearing the current moon ventures on the news


Very nice, but I found a philosophical message on its lyrics. So much related with today's society:

"Streets full of people, all alone..."
"Roads full of houses, never home..."
"Church full of singing, out of tune..."
"Eyes full of sorrow, never wet..."
"Hands full of money, all in debt..."


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Funkin' for Jamaica by Tom Browne


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Go Home by Stevie Wonder


----------



## CPProp

*Spencer Davis Group - 'Gimme Some Lovin'*​


----------



## CPProp

_The Troggs - Love Is All Around_​


----------



## Colonial Warrior

CPProp said:


> *Spencer Davis Group - 'Gimme Some Lovin'*​



I love it! It was used in one of my favorite scenes of Days of Thunder.


----------



## CPProp

Colonial Warrior said:


> I love it! It was used in one of my favorite scenes of Days of Thunder.


Its Good how a particular tune invokes memories etc.

Listen to this and the other tunes I’ve posted, reminds me of listening to radio Caroline, a pirate radio station, which where I lived had a variable reception that depended on the right atmospheric conditions, but it was fun trying to tune the radio in. Up till then we only had the BBC who broadcast what they thought was suitable which did not include many of my or others posts in the mid 60’s and 70’s


----------



## CPProp

*The Spencer Davis Group - Keep on Running*


----------



## CPProp

Before radio Caroline, but seemed to be on radio and TV continuously in 1962.
The Tornados - Telstar


----------



## Colonial Warrior

CPProp said:


> Its Good how a particular tune invokes memories etc.
> 
> Listen to this and the other tunes I’ve posted, reminds me of listening to radio Caroline, a pirate radio station, which where I lived had a variable reception that depended on the right atmospheric conditions, but it was fun trying to tune the radio in. Up till then we only had the BBC who broadcast what they thought was suitable which did not include many of my or others posts in the mid 60’s and 70’s


It makes me to fall in love with racing games!


----------



## CPProp

It's Good News Week - Hedgehoppers Anonymous


----------



## CPProp

Chris Andrews - Yesterday Man​


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## Angelette

Today is a special today. ~


----------



## Rojodi

And the next single released:



God, I'm old: Freshman year in high school, Disco Rog was dancing'


----------



## Donna

Ever listen to a song and wonder who inspired it?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Absolutely bad as hell....


----------



## Kristal

Twin Souls - Luttrell


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Rojodi




----------



## Rojodi

My Polish great-grandmother's favorite "rock" song


----------



## Colonial Warrior

From the movie The Wiz, Diana Ross and Michael Jackson in Ease on Down the Road


----------



## littlefairywren

Always - Erasure


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Heart of Mine by Boz Scaggs


----------



## Kristal

Autobahn - Kraftwerk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Time for The Boss


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Kristal




----------



## Kristal

Time has come today - The Chambers Brothers


----------



## waldo

I suspect maybe this one was already posted but not gonna look back through 36 pages of posts. Anyways, some good old American country music with a very positive message:


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Whirly Girl by Oxo


----------



## loonerman




----------



## loonerman




----------



## Joker

Drat it got deleted at the source.


----------



## CPProp

Let Me Roll it


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## CPProp

Bonnie Tyler - Lost in France


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## Cheri

Back to the Rivers of Belief - Enigma


----------



## Colonial Warrior

In the loving memory of Irene Cara

*Irene Cara Escalera* (March 18, 1959 – November 25, 2022) was an American singer and actress. Cara sang and co-wrote the song "Flashdance... What a Feeling" (from the film _Flashdance_), for which she won an Academy Award for Best Original Song and a Grammy Award for Best Female Pop Vocal Performance in 1984. Cara is also known for playing the role of Coco Hernandez in the 1980 film _Fame_, and for recording the film's title song "Fame". Prior to her success with _Fame_, Cara portrayed the title character Sparkle Williams in the original 1976 musical drama film _Sparkle_.

Source: Wikipedia

Fame by Irene Cara


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Dream A Little Dream About Me by Cass Elliot


----------



## Rojodi

"Thriller" dropped 40 years ago!!

Fifth track:


----------



## Rojodi

And now, the first video on MTV by a Black Artist


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Duke of Earl by Gene Chandler (1961)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> In the loving memory of Irene Cara
> 
> *Irene Cara Escalera* (March 18, 1959 – November 25, 2022) was an American singer and actress. Cara sang and co-wrote the song "Flashdance... What a Feeling" (from the film _Flashdance_), for which she won an Academy Award for Best Original Song and a Grammy Award for Best Female Pop Vocal Performance in 1984. Cara is also known for playing the role of Coco Hernandez in the 1980 film _Fame_, and for recording the film's title song "Fame". Prior to her success with _Fame_, Cara portrayed the title character Sparkle Williams in the original 1976 musical drama film _Sparkle_.
> 
> Source: Wikipedia
> 
> Fame by Irene Cara



I hadn't heard of her passing. What a shame.


----------



## littlefairywren

Turn off the Lights - Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## Kristal

Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers


----------

